# Vic Xmas In July 2008 Case Swap



## AUHEAMIC (3/3/08)

Its on AGAIN! 

Victorian X-Mas in July 2008 Case Swap - Rules and Regs..

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point. 
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable. 
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box. 
4. The date for the swap will be sometime in June so plenty of time to brew those winter dark ales!
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number.
6. The places will be limited to the first 24 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be a reserves list opened.

Fents has kindly offered his premises (in Watsonia) as the central distribution point (thanks Fents). A sausage sizzle lunch will be provided but it would be appreciated if some brewers could bring along some nibbles and of cause some refreshments.

So sign up, take a number and come up with something creative! All types of brewers welcome, BIAB, K&K...anything goes.

Beer
1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet

Nibbles
1. Peels Curry Dip and Bicks

Drop off locations
North (drop off and sorting location) - Fents Watsonia
West - ? - ?
East - ? ?
Central - ? - ?


----------



## Wardhog (3/3/08)

And I'm in again. First call on American Pale Ale, dammit.


----------



## therook (3/3/08)

Beer
1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet

Rook


----------



## Fents (3/3/08)

oooooh yea!

Cant wait, going to be another massive session no doubt. Watsonia mansion will be open for trade  

Peels and I will take care of the meat for the BBQ if everyone can just throw a five or a tenner in on the day that will cover it. As for "other" nibbles whoever made those sausage rolls last time needs to make triple batch's and bring them too.

If anyone wants to do a brew on the day i can set my equip up - if not more drinking time B)


----------



## Fents (3/3/08)

Wardy how did i know you would pick an apa!


----------



## Wardhog (3/3/08)

Fents said:


> Wardy how did i know you would pick an apa!



Edit 2: It's a broad descriptor, capable of describing some very different beers. Plus it's the only one I've made recently that I'm happy with, so it's what you're gonna get.

Maybe a different name is in order, I'll call it ... I'll call it.... uhhh.... Harold. Yes, I'll make Harold for the case swap.

Beer
1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold(tm)
4. Rook - No Idea yet


----------



## Maple (3/3/08)

I'm in.

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other

Maple


----------



## Fents (3/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> It's a broad descriptor, capable of describing some very different beers. Plus it's the only one I've made recently that I'm happy with, so it's what you're gonna get.



This is true mate. And you'll be able to make it to the swap this time...wobbly drop punt up the road and all


----------



## Wardhog (3/3/08)

Fents said:


> This is true mate. And you'll be able to make it to the swap this time...wobbly drop punt up the road and all



Just don't hold the sorting day on my wedding anniversary this time, ok?


----------



## therook (3/3/08)

Peels,

Can we try and have a date organised as soon as possible.

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (3/3/08)

therook said:


> Peels,
> 
> Can we try and have a date organised as soon as possible.
> 
> Rook


How does June 21st sound? Fents?


----------



## therook (3/3/08)

Peels said:


> How does June 21st sound? Fents?




So its xmas in June not July

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (3/3/08)

therook said:


> So its xmas in June not July
> 
> Rook


Swap in June for drinking in July


----------



## Fents (3/3/08)

Any date is fine with me..

21st June sounds good OR we could do last sat in June which is the 28th (so we drink em July 1st). Either one is fine with me as is the whole of June / July.


----------



## therook (3/3/08)

Fents said:


> Any date is fine with me..
> 
> 21st June sounds good OR we could do last sat in June which is the 28th (so we drink em July 1st). Either one is fine with me as is the whole of June / July.



I recon Fents should have another go at a Kolsch

Rook


----------



## andreic (3/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet


----------



## hairofthedog (3/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - No idea yet


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (3/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - No idea yet
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.


----------



## haysie (3/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> 3. Wardhog APA
> 4. Rook - No Idea yet
> ...







1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Cummins (3/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/08)

jee it's filling up quick. looking forward to another swap

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog APA
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - leaning towards something dark and belgian-ish

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (4/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold(tm)
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.

This chainpost needs to be corrected somewhere along the line.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold(tm)
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble

i already had a recipie in mind so i tweaked it a bit (needed to up some quantity's to make a 23l batch) and made my order, putting it down this weekend as long as i get the delivery on time, belgian dubble it is 

-Phill


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold(tm)
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager

I'll bring something for nibbles.


----------



## Fents (4/3/08)

Sausage rolls!


----------



## therook (4/3/08)

Fents said:


> Sausage rolls!



sausage rolls and kebabs

Rook


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/08)

and fairy bread


----------



## 65bellett (4/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/3/08)

How will we know if it is actually your best?


----------



## Fents (4/3/08)

If i tip yours down the sink i'll consider it your some what worst


----------



## therook (4/3/08)

You going in it Thirsty Boy???????

Rook


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/3/08)

maybe, but probably not. I'll come to the swap day and bring some brews, but unlikely to do a beer for the swap.this time round.


----------



## Justin T (4/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/3/08)

Fents said:


> Any date is fine with me..
> 
> 21st June sounds good OR we could do last sat in June which is the 28th (so we drink em July 1st). Either one is fine with me as is the whole of June / July.



So is June 21st locked in?

I want to make sure I reserve the date before SWMBO gets any bright ideas.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/08)

ahh excelent, i hope thats the same beer from the stammtich Justin?

-Phill


----------



## Fents (5/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> So is June 21st locked in?
> 
> I want to make sure I reserve the date before SWMBO gets any bright ideas.



Unless anyone pipes up and seriously needs to reschedule i reckon its a go'er. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wardhog (5/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> I want to make sure I reserve the date before SWMBO gets any bright ideas.




Good thinking. My query with my social secretary has been lodged.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (5/3/08)

OK. 21st of June 2008 is now locked in (and approved).


----------



## Fents (5/3/08)

sweeeet!


----------



## Wardhog (5/3/08)

Right, I'm in for the 21st. Be nice to put some faces to names.


----------



## haysie (5/3/08)

:icon_offtopic: 
I have too ask re. pet coopers bottles, never used them. I keg and stubbie. 
I went to woolies, bi-lo x2, lhbs x 2, yesterday but no-one had them. What pricked my ears was the second lhbs saying, "no we dont reccomend them, they lose carbonation, they dont store well, not as cheap as our glass ones, and something else about being permeable. <_< . With that I hightailed outta there. 
I am not really keen on passing glass around, can someone recommend a source besides the above sponsor.

I guess if my participation is really shit which it wont be, i have a get out clause! :lol:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/3/08)

If it were up to me, the only acceptable bottle standard in the swap would be Coopers PET. It makes a lot of sense for a lot of reasons.

If you're brewing something that requires a bit of age, they may not be ideal, but for most beers, they are good.

Having said that, I think I might be moving towards champagne bottles as my standard bottle type. You won't see any in the swap.


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/08)

+1 for what Spills said

LHBS that only stock glass bottles may be a little biased...... trust me you wont have the caseswap beers around long enough for you to worry about. mine only lasted 8 weeks.



Fents said:


> Sausage rolls!



funny bugger fents. if you really want i make sausgae rolls again.


----------



## Maple (5/3/08)

Haysie, 
I picked up the coopers PET's at Kmart, you might want to give that a try


----------



## andreic (5/3/08)

Hi,

can I suggest a minor change to the rules?

Can we perhaps standardise the labeling (i.e. modify current rule number 5)? Perhaps make people clearly mark their "swap number" on the lid (and perhaps AHB name clearly on the bottle somewhere). This might make sorting the beers a little easier and reduce the number of mixups. For PET bottles this probably means getting a white marker or sticking a white sticker on the lid to write the number. I made this suggestion after the last swap here, and a few others thought it to be worthwhile.

I'm going to attend swap day this time to meet fellow brewers... the 21st is in the diary - looking forward to it!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Fents (6/3/08)

yep all botlles should be marked with your corrosponding "swap" number on the top of the bottle. providing we dont drink grappa before im sure it will be alot easier this time..

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 

So that makes my lids all numbers 2's. B)


----------



## Leigh (6/3/08)

That altbier makes a tempting case...do the case swap need to be Ag or partials?


----------



## Fents (6/3/08)

Anything goes Leigh. Partials, AG and Kits, its all beer good.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/3/08)

Hi Leigh

Any method is fine (kit, partial, AG).


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/3/08)

anything goes as long as it's your best 

are we gonna do drop off points or worry about that a bit later?


----------



## brettprevans (6/3/08)

I'll tentitively say im happy to be a drop off point again. But i'll have to clear that with the missus as we will have a newborn.

So
Drop off point: 
1. Citymorgue2 - Nunawading, Eastern Suburbs


RE: DATE - are we talking about 21 June or 21 July? im assuming 21 June as thats a Sat. Just that we've called it xmas in july. I just want to make sure as I dont want to miss the swap


----------



## AUHEAMIC (6/3/08)

I guess if people cant make it to the swap or drop off at Fents prior they will need drop off points. Hopefully someone can fill in the question marks. 

This is from my original post. 

Drop off locations
North (drop off and sorting location) - Fents Watsonia
West - ? - ?
East - Citymorgue2 NunawadingCentral (pending approval)

21st of june is correct. Couldn't wait until July.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (6/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. Fraser (not AHB member ... yet) - Doppelbock


----------



## NRB (6/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. Fraser (not AHB member ... yet) - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet

Is there a cutoff number? Obviously we need to brew a batch that will be big enough to fill all the bottles. How much are the Coopers PETs?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (6/3/08)

NRB said:


> Is there a cutoff number? Obviously we need to brew a batch that will be big enough to fill all the bottles. How much are the Coopers PETs?



Hi NRB, 

looks like a few Melbourne Brewers infiltrating the swap this time  good to see. Hope we don't blow our reputation too quickly by all entering substandard batches.

I thought that case swap was cut off point was 24, but Peels will be able to tell us.

Think the Coopers PET bottles where about $12.00 for 18 last time I checked. Have a look in KMART. 

I have a bunch of dirty grimy longnecks that where sitting in someone's garage for a couple of years if you are interested.


----------



## NRB (6/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> I have a bunch of dirty grimy longnecks that where sitting in someone's garage for a couple of years if you are interested.



Thanks but no thanks mate! I hope I don't tarnish the reputation... I've gotta start churning out some beers, the last one I did was in December.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (7/3/08)

Yes. 24 swappers is the cut off point. If there is more they will go on the reserves list in case we have drop outs.


----------



## Justin T (7/3/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> ahh excelent, i hope thats the same beer from the stammtich Justin?
> 
> -Phill



Yep absolutely is! My first attempt is sitting in my new keg at the moment. I will try it, and improve it for the case swap.


----------



## brettprevans (7/3/08)

Peels said:


> Yes. 24 swappers is the cut off point. If there is more they will go on the reserves list in case we have drop outs.


really? thats only an 18L batch. 22L batch woud cover 29 participants, so cut off a few to be sure and say 26. although I guess 2 more participants isnt much more so forget what I just said. obviously im not drinking enough beer to think straight.

Yeah ive got to get turning out some beer also. my last batch was Nov. Ive been ptting it off until I get my keg setup, but that keeps getting bumped 


BRING ON THE CASESWAP!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/3/08)

24's enough IMO a few leters gets lost to trub and "samples" not to mention i like to age my beer whenever possible so a few extra bottles for myself is always good

-Phill


----------



## mark_m (7/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. Fraser (not AHB member ... yet) - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)


----------



## doppelbrewer (7/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)


----------



## ang (7/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet


----------



## tim_mortensen (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - No idea yet


----------



## tim_mortensen (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel


----------



## superhero (8/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> 3. Wardhog APA
> 4. Rook - No Idea yet
> ...



Can I be No. 21?

21. superhero - Milk stout


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout

Hi superhero, hope this Milk stout is as good as the last batch of yours I tried.


----------



## Quintrex (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Not sure yet


----------



## brettprevans (8/3/08)

Looks like were in for another ripper of a caseswap!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Robust Porter


----------



## Leigh (8/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale

Unfortunately I can't make the 21st, but will endeavour to make sure that I get my case in!


----------



## Hutch (8/3/08)

Bugger! 
I go away for a week (on a Vic microbrewery tour no less!) and I miss out on the cut by a matter of half an hour!

Well, if anybody pulls out, I'm in with a London ESB, just brewed, and tasting LOVERLY.
Hutch.

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - No idea yet
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale

Reserve #1. Hutch - London ESB


----------



## hairofthedog (8/3/08)

bad luck hutchy your last effort was pretty good why dont you get a second swap rockin if u cant get the numbers ill be in for yours as well


----------



## hairofthedog (8/3/08)

huchy your an AG brewer what about we have an all grain swap limited to 12 of us in may or end of july after the xmas in june ? PS IM NOT HIJACKING THREAD OR AN ELITEST JUST LOVE AG BEER


----------



## Fents (9/3/08)

hairofthedog said:


> huchy your an AG brewer what about we have an all grain swap limited to 12 of us in may or end of july after the xmas in june ? PS IM NOT HIJACKING THREAD OR AN ELITEST JUST LOVE AG BEER



ahhahhaaa whos had afewe then?

just got back from a wedding, blind, HOTD (buckley!) made me laugh. chockers.


----------



## Fents (9/3/08)

Hutch said:


> Bugger!
> I go away for a week (on a Vic microbrewery tour no less!) and I miss out on the cut by a matter of half an hour!
> 
> Well, if anybody pulls out, I'm in with a London ESB, just brewed, and tasting LOVERLY.
> ...



I reckon we go the big 25. Hutchies last effort was the ducks nuts. i can smell a whopper. litteralllly


----------



## Leigh (9/3/08)

With 24, do we make 24 or 23? (so do we end up taking one of our own...that's how I read the first post)

With 25, we'd still make 24 bottles each, evrybody just has to grab the case without their own beer


----------



## hairofthedog (9/3/08)

Fents said:


> ahhahhaaa whos had afewe then?
> 
> just got back from a wedding, blind, HOTD (buckley!) made me laugh. chockers.



yer big night think i spilt as much as i drank i shoda dun a patch & got up early for edits


----------



## Doc (9/3/08)

Great to see another case swap happening in Vic.
We now have a Case Swap section in the WIKI, to make the organisation of these much easier.
Now that you have all your participants please create a Vic July '08 Case Swap article in the WIKI.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hutch (9/3/08)

Fents said:


> I reckon we go the big 25. Hutchies last effort was the ducks nuts. i can smell a whopper. litteralllly


Cheers Fents - not half putting the pressure on me to perform miracles with a follow-up effort!
I'll definitely be in if that's possible, and as Leigh suggested, that's still only 24 beers needed to contribute (although sorting becomes more of a pain).


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/08)

sorting just has to take place before we get too far into the drinking! I think we all left it too late last time. and of course no one wanted to wonder too far from where most of the beer was being consumed!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/3/08)

Hutch said:


> Cheers Fents - not half putting the pressure on me to perform miracles with a follow-up effort!
> I'll definitely be in if that's possible, and as Leigh suggested, that's still only 24 beers needed to contribute (although sorting becomes more of a pain).



Well I'm not opposed to go one extra ... (and I noticed NSW are already up to 28!) does anyone have an issue if we stretch it for one more?


----------



## therook (11/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - No idea yet
> 3. Wardhog - Harold
> 4. Rook - No Idea yet
> ...



The Big Gun has come out to play, great to see you joining in Wazza.

yep we have to squeeze Hutch in to this swap, loved his last beer from the swap

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/3/08)

therook said:


> The Big Gun has come out to play, great to see you joining in Wazza.
> 
> yep we have to squeeze Hutch in to this swap, loved his last beer from the swap
> 
> Rook



You know what they say. Big gun, little ... B) 

Warren -


----------



## Fents (11/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - No Idea yet
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB


Fixed! 

Im calling the cut off point now we start the reserves..Everyone only needs to bring 24bottles (keep your own), last swap some people (silly me!) brought their own bottles and some didnt which made sorting harder.


----------



## therook (11/3/08)

Fents said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
> 3. Wardhog - Harold
> 4. Rook - No Idea yet
> ...



It was only hard because you were pissed before you got there :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Barramundi (11/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> Well I'm not opposed to go one extra ... (and I noticed NSW are already up to 28!) does anyone have an issue if we stretch it for one more?





The NSW swap is 28 bottles for one simple reason , the fact that 14 glass beer bottles fit nice and snuggly into a milk crate , 2 milk crates making 28 bottles of the some of NSW's finest amber product.. i dont know how you guys transport/pack your brews for the swap , and as ive missed out on this one ill have to wait to find out but i can say that the milk crates make life very easy indeed , the last two swaps i was involved in had all cases sorted in about 15 minutes( providing all swappers beers are there) and yes you get back one of your beers again the reason for this being simplicity, numbers 1 -14 in one crate and 15-28 in another all bottles numbered on the lid with your swapper number and labelled if you so choose to... dunno if you guys wanna change your rules now , but i have to say id recommend this system as it works very well, the only down fall is if someone doesnt get their bottles to the designated point on the day ..


if you do decide to change the rules and expand ill be in it ....


----------



## therook (12/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/08)

That list is starting to look mighty nice. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## lucas (12/3/08)

put me down as a reserve, I didnt even see this until tonight. been too busy to even brew lately, let alone check ahb


----------



## Fents (13/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex - Stout of some description!
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Barramundai
Reserve 2. Lucas


----------



## Wardhog (13/3/08)

Barramundai, have you been in a case swap yet?


----------



## therook (13/3/08)

Peels said:


> Its on AGAIN!
> 
> Victorian X-Mas in July 2008 Case Swap - Rules and Regs..
> 
> ...




I think we should fall in line with the banana benders case swap and make all the bottles the plastic coopers bottles, simply for safety purposes.
Imagine someone's bottle blowing up and seriously hurting someone.

Just my 2 cents worth

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/08)

as much as I dont want to have to buy PET bottles I agree that PET would be simpler (and safer - not that im worried about). im for PET also


----------



## therook (13/3/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> as much as I dont want to have to buy PET bottles I agree that PET would be simpler (and safer - not that im worried about). im for PET also




Thats half the problem Bretto, i bought 24 to last years swap and only got 6 back. I can just invisage a hunk of beer bottle sticking into some blokes young child and seriously hurting them or even worse ending up at your place " The Morgue "

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/08)

therook said:


> I think we should fall in line with the banana benders case swap and make all the bottles the plastic coopers bottles, simply for safety purposes.
> Imagine someone's bottle blowing up and seriously hurting someone.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth
> ...



No argument here.  

Warren -


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/3/08)

therook said:


> Thats half the problem Bretto, i bought 24 to last years swap and only got 6 back. I can just invisage a hunk of beer bottle sticking into some blokes young child and seriously hurting them or even worse ending up at your place " The Morgue "
> 
> Rook



... and in return for your 24 PET bottles, you got a motley collection of bottles that are a pain in the proverbial. I recycled the bottles I got from previous but one swap into the last one and bottling it was awful.

I reckon that if you buy your case or two of plastics once and use them for swaps, you are contributing to a better (case swap) world.


----------



## tim_mortensen (13/3/08)

Yep,

I'm in for PET bottles, got 2 boxes waiting to be used for the swap.

Tim


----------



## AUHEAMIC (13/3/08)

OK. I hear what you are saying and I must concur. As much as I don't like to change rules half way through I believe in the interest of health and safety I must. 

2. The bottles must be PET. No other types of bottles are acceptable.

On the recommendation of Barramundi I have updated the bottle marking rule.

4. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number on the bottle cap.

Also a case swap topic has been created in the articles section so please update your contributions etc in there.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=50


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/3/08)

Peels said:


> ...
> 
> As much as I don't like to change rules half way through ...



We're less than ten percent of the way through. You've got plenty of head-room. Nothing to worry about...


----------



## Leigh (13/3/08)

I was going to use PET anyway, as I usually bottle into stubbies...

It would be "nice" to get 24 PET's back to re-use in future swaps


----------



## Hutch (13/3/08)

Peels said:


> 4. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number on the bottle cap.



Happy with PET bottles.

Perhaps being a bit pedantic, but... what is the best way to mark the bottle cap?
I found last year that the small round stick-on labels you get from the newsagent don't hold on very well to the plastic caps.
I recall a couple of brewers used white-out on the caps. 
Is this preferable, or does this just make it harder to remove for future swaps?


----------



## therook (13/3/08)

Hutch said:


> Happy with PET bottles.
> 
> Perhaps being a bit pedantic, but... what is the best way to mark the bottle cap?
> I found last year that the small round stick-on labels you get from the newsagent don't hold on very well to the plastic caps.
> ...




white Texta hutch

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/08)

Might see my highly anal brother. The perfect person for a Dynamo labeller. Think he even labels his dogs. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Hutch (13/3/08)

therook said:


> white Texta hutch
> 
> Rook


Does that wipe off easily with metho?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/3/08)

How about we only put the number on the caps.

If I have to write my AHB name as well, I can guarantee that no one will be able to read it.

Also I found that putting a bit of masking tape on the cap works well if you want to write on them with a darker colour pen.


----------



## Cummins (13/3/08)

So you all live in glass-free homes because its dangerous?

I can live with PET bottles. It does make it convenient for future swaps.


----------



## Leigh (13/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> How about we only put the number on the caps.
> 
> If I have to write my AHB name as well, I can guarantee that no one will be able to read it.
> 
> Also I found that putting a bit of masking tape on the cap works well if you want to write on them with a darker colour pen.



I think they meant AHB name on bottle and number on the lid...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/3/08)

If everyone plays by the rules and puts their number on the cap, everyone else (except for the numerically challenged) can then refer to this thread for correlation.

I used a whiteout pen last time (as always with black caps) and it is fine. You can then either remove it with isopropyl alcohol or black over it with a black pen.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (13/3/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> If everyone plays by the rules and puts their number on the cap, everyone else (except for the numerically challenged) can then refer to this thread for correlation.
> 
> I used a whiteout pen last time (as always with black caps) and it is fine. You can then either remove it with isopropyl alcohol or black over it with a black pen.



.. but what about the mystery of having 4 entries with absolutely no markings on them whatsoever, and having to work out which one is which.

... and what if you do a really crap brew and don't want to own up to it ... :lol:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/3/08)

the dubble went down last night

krausen is 5 foot high and rising this morning. (abbey II would have to be the most active yeast i'v used to date)

plenty of time for maturing me thinks

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (14/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> .. but what about the mystery of having 4 entries with absolutely no markings on them whatsoever, and having to work out which one is which.
> 
> ... and what if you do a really crap brew and don't want to own up to it ... :lol:




Can everyone please submit one bottle with no markings whatsoever. We'll make Chris' return case out of them.

Done.


----------



## NRB (14/3/08)

I was planning on purchasing 2 boxes of these PET bottles for the swap. It will be good to get 24 in return for the 24 I send out. I'm happy with the PET rule.


----------



## andreic (14/3/08)

OK, I can handle the PET rule. But...

last swap I brewed a candidate beer, tasted it, then swapped my case contribution for a different brew because I wasn't happy with it. I bottle in glass usually. I will have to buy some new PET bottles - no big deal, but I won't be buying enough to have a backup beer bottled in PET ready to go if my first beer is sh!t. I still make the odd brew I am less than happy with. This time around I will have no chance to swap it out if it is no good... so be it!

I'm thinking of having another crack at an Irish Dry Stout for this case... could be an interesting comparison for those of you in the July case swap last year to see if the advice I received then made a difference.

cheers, Andrei


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/3/08)

i have the same trouble as andrei, i normally bottle in glass. so far the brew i'm making is doing really well but if something does go wrong i'll have to use another brew that will be all glass, either that or give ya's the bad beer

-Phill


----------



## hairofthedog (18/3/08)

im in the same boat as andrei & DFT if my swap beer goes to sh!t its glass or nothing


----------



## therook (18/3/08)

Simple solution fella's ....... Don't make shit beer.  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/08)

therook said:


> Simple solution fella's ....... Don't make shit beer.
> 
> Rook



Hahaha... Can I withdraw now?  

Warren -


----------



## therook (18/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hahaha... Can I withdraw now?
> 
> Warren -




I doubt it very much Wazza.

I remember someone saying they made a bad beer last year, it may have been Andrei but a sample was bought to the swap and it was a really good helles beer ( If my memory serves me corect ). I apologise Andrei if it wasn't you


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/3/08)

What if I make a really, really good beer and don't want to share it with you guys?

I know the possibility of me doing this is diminishingly small, but there will be someone out there who might...


----------



## Leigh (18/3/08)

Bought a case of 15 PET bottles at lunch, so just need to track down a second box and I'm set...don't stress boys, I'm sure all of your beers will be better than my best :unsure:


----------



## Wardhog (18/3/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> What if I make a really, really good beer and don't want to share it with you guys?



That's why I'm making a 50L batch of mine. I'm forcing myself to be confident about the quality of this batch by making enough so that a little under half of it will not be drunk by me. <Eyes closed tight>ItWILLbegoodItWILLbegoodItWILLbegoodItWILLbegoodItWILLbegood.......

However, I've made bigger batches before, and 2 out of 3 times I've been stuck with larger than usual amounts of beer that I didn't really want to drink. The one good large batch was the last case swap one.


AND FINALLY THIS F#%&ING HEAT HAS BUGGERED OFF SO I CAN FERMENT AT A REASONABLE TEMPERATURE. Brew on this weekend.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> AND FINALLY THIS F#%&ING HEAT HAS BUGGERED OFF SO I CAN FERMENT AT A REASONABLE TEMPERATURE. Brew on this weekend.



:lol: My morphed CAP to CACA agrees with you.

Warren -


----------



## Leigh (18/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> AND FINALLY THIS F#%&ING HEAT HAS BUGGERED OFF SO I CAN FERMENT AT A REASONABLE TEMPERATURE. Brew on this weekend.



I sure have struggled to keep my Belgian at 20 degrees...it got up to 23 during the week 

Will cold condition tomorrow and put on a Golden Ale...taste testing at bottling will determine if this is the case swap beer, or if I use the Amber that will follow...


----------



## therook (18/3/08)

Leigh said:


> I sure have struggled to keep my Belgian at 20 degrees...it got up to 23 during the week
> 
> Will cold condition tomorrow and put on a Golden Ale...taste testing at bottling will determine if this is the case swap beer, or if I use the Amber that will follow...



i thought Belgian's were fermented warmer than 20 ?

Rook


----------



## Leigh (18/3/08)

hmmm, don't tell me that after I've kept it cool...LOL

Me still learning...this is a Belgian Blonde style ale using Safale K97 Wheat yeast...advice was 20 degrees...


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> AND FINALLY THIS F#%&ING HEAT HAS BUGGERED OFF SO I CAN FERMENT AT A REASONABLE TEMPERATURE. Brew on this weekend.


What heat.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/08)

Doing that myself Peels. Unfortunately my ferment fridge is sadly in need of regassing. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## andreic (18/3/08)

therook said:


> I doubt it very much Wazza.
> 
> I remember someone saying they made a bad beer last year, it may have been Andrei but a sample was bought to the swap and it was a really good helles beer ( If my memory serves me corect ). I apologise Andrei if it wasn't you



Yes that was me! And no I didn't like the beer... I'm thinking it suffered from DMS - there was a cooked vegetable aroma and taste (?) that really stuck out. Maybe it should have gone into the swap for 23 separate diagnosis  I'm going to try and make it to the swap this time - perhaps I still have some of the Helles left for another taste!


----------



## Quintrex (18/3/08)

Wow what a week,
Bought a house last weekend! Exciting times ahead!
On that note, I have decided to put in a joint entry between Voota and myself.
The plan is that we are going to make a coffee stout this weekend.
Probably my last brew for a while till I get the new joint set up!

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - NFI yet
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Barramundai
Reserve 2. Lucas


----------



## Wardhog (19/3/08)

Where are people finding the Cooper's PET bottles? I can probably scrounge 12-15 of them, but will need to find more, and I haven't seen them in the supermarket for a long time.

Hairofthedog, was that you in Dave's shop last night, around 5.30? I thought it was, but wasn't sure, I'll say g'day next time.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/3/08)

Wardhog

Big W usually has plenty of them.  

Must get my skates on and grab some too.

Warren -


----------



## therook (19/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> Where are people finding the Cooper's PET bottles? I can probably scrounge 12-15 of them, but will need to find more, and I haven't seen them in the supermarket for a long time.
> 
> Hairofthedog, was that you in Dave's shop last night, around 5.30? I thought it was, but wasn't sure, I'll say g'day next time.



Wardy,

Big W in the City have them.

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/3/08)

Kmart, as well.


----------



## Leigh (19/3/08)

therook said:


> Wardy,
> 
> Big W in the City have them.
> 
> Rook



Had  , I bought their last box yesterday LOL

Hopefully they'll restock quickly...


----------



## andreic (19/3/08)

OK, ingredients ordered... this weekend I will brew my 2nd attempt at an Irish Dry Stout for the swap - I hope it will be much better than last year's effort  

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. SpillsMostOfIt - Austramerican Pale Ale or, failing that, a Brigalow Ginger Beer kit.
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Barramundai
Reserve 2. Lucas


----------



## Fents (19/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> Where are people finding the Cooper's PET bottles? I can probably scrounge 12-15 of them, but will need to find more, and I haven't seen them in the supermarket for a long time.
> 
> Hairofthedog, was that you in Dave's shop last night, around 5.30? I thought it was, but wasn't sure, I'll say g'day next time.



shop local and get dave to get them in. and yes that prob was hairofthedog you saw, he rang me after.


----------



## Barramundi (19/3/08)

Whats with the Victorian Brewers Obsession with PET bottles , ive never had a glass swap bottle explode, break, smash or other wise and there was one occasion that there were in excess of 20 milk crates of bottles in the back of the van i was travelling in , 40 minutes both ways no fatalities , i can see where some of the guys are coming from to a degree but in general i thinks its a bit of over panic , the PET bottles wont even stand properly up in my old style metal grate shelved fridge... stick with glass guys its perfectly safe , ive never had a bottle exploded in 7 years of brewing and ive put out some pretty shocking beers that i would have been happy had the exploded..

if PET was that good the breweries would be using it 

sorry if this is a touch off topic , just my 2 cents wrth for the day ...


----------



## hairofthedog (19/3/08)

yer sure was wardhog if id known u were a fellow case swaper id have let dave twist my arm into one more beer o well next time & your right about the PET bottles being hard to source ive tryed k-mart greensy , coles heidelberg , & greensy home brew all without success let us know if you get on to a winner cheers


----------



## hairofthedog (19/3/08)

i agree barra if PET was that good brewerys would use it & wed drink out of plastic pots


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/3/08)

I drank several pints of Kilkenny out of plastic pint receptacles a couple of days ago. It wasn't the highlight of my day, but after a couple I didn't care any more.

My attraction to PET for caseswapping is not about safety.

Everyone who has participated in the last couple of Vic swaps has walked away with a motley collection of bottles that takes some effort to re-use - they are different sizes, heights, types, etc. This means that if you are going to use them again, you pfaff around quite a bit. Conversely, you can throw them all out and collect another couple of dozen to replace them, along with whatever cleaning you decide upon. I probably have more time on my hands than many here, but I do not have enough to spend endlessly collecting bottles or dealing with different types.

In the weeks preceding the swap, people arrive with their contributions in cardboard boxes, borrowed milk crates, purchased milk crate clones, old freezer baskets, supermarket carry bags, hand-knotted prayer shawls in the shape of the Virgin Mary and old foam broccoli crates. This collection can not be stacked because there is no common size or shape. On the day, the designated sorters have all sorts of issues because they are now trying to fit a collection of randomly-sized objects into another collection of randomly-sized containers. Until you have had to deal with such a proposition, you can not know the joy of this situation, when everyone else is standing around drinking beer and munching on sausage rolls...

Besides, forty-eight dozen bottles that all look the same look better when laid out together than forty-eight different dozens of all sorts of things.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/3/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> hand-knotted prayer shawls in the shape of the Virgin Mary



:lol: :lol: Was the beer an immaculate conception?

Warren -


----------



## hairofthedog (19/3/08)

not trying to have a dig at you spillsy just pointing out there not that easy to come by & if uniformity is the problem all good LHBS stock brand new 650ml glass bottles at $1 each any quantity & lastly i dont have any plastic pots in my fridge does anybody else ?


----------



## Quintrex (19/3/08)

I can see both sides!

Personally I feel uncomfortable re-using PET, just cause I feel less safe about re-sanitizing them, mainly because of the plastic seal in the lid, although I think you can buy new tops for them!

How about the case swap guidelines be changed to say *that it is strongly recommended to use PET*

I don't think we should get all nazi and judge people on their bottle choice!

We'll cope either way! Sounds like it is more hastle for 2 months lead up then the some minor difficulties on the 1/2-1 hour that sorting/swapping takes.

Q


----------



## Barramundi (19/3/08)

just make some simple rules for bottles if people dont like it they dont swap its that easy .. id go in either way glass or PET , but i prefer glass anyday of the week ... 

am i to take it this is one of the first victoria swaps to take place ???


----------



## brettprevans (19/3/08)

ok i cant be arse using quotes so im just making comment and you can figure it out 

PET for caseswap was suggested mostly form the ease of packing/sorting/taking away. there are all the same size and fit into a standard container. glass doesnt. I took 5 caseswap lots to the last one and it would have been sooooo much easier if they were all the same size etc. Exactly what Spills said. I like glass too (possibly just a historic hang up), but ive also got PET and they are a lot easier to bottle, transport etc. but im not starting a PET v Glass argument. theres plenty of them on AHB already.

Hairofthedog - if its any use my local coles (tunstall square in East Doncaster) always has PET bottles and spare caps (and the full gammet of tins of goo, BE2 etc). I could pick some up for you but i dont live anywhere near you....

RE plastic pots - doesnt the public bar in the city still use plastic pot glasses for their $1 pots of dogsballs or geelong bitter or whatever shit they serve on special!!!

Barra - no this isnt the 1st Vic swap. not sure how many there have been, but a few.

Re Daves in G'Borough. its a bit of a hick but maybe i should start shopping there. I havent met Dave yet. off topic i know.


----------



## hairofthedog (19/3/08)

RE plastic pots - doesnt the public bar in the city still use plastic pot glasses for their $1 pots of dogsballs or geelong bitter or whatever shit they serve on special!!!

good point cm2 what do they serve there drinkable beer in ? 

anyway thanks for the heads up cm2 il c if i can get to east dony coles cheers


----------



## andreic (19/3/08)

Barramundi said:


> Whats with the Victorian Brewers Obsession with PET bottles , ive never had a glass swap bottle explode, break, smash or other wise and there was one occasion that there were in excess of 20 milk crates of bottles in the back of the van i was travelling in , 40 minutes both ways no fatalities , i can see where some of the guys are coming from to a degree but in general i thinks its a bit of over panic , the PET bottles wont even stand properly up in my old style metal grate shelved fridge... stick with glass guys its perfectly safe , ive never had a bottle exploded in 7 years of brewing and ive put out some pretty shocking beers that i would have been happy had the exploded..
> 
> if PET was that good the breweries would be using it
> 
> sorry if this is a touch off topic , just my 2 cents wrth for the day ...



Hi,

well, this is my 3rd case swap - all of them in Vic. This time last year we had 14 (?) swappers, and 24 at Christmas, and now a full swap plus overflows this time around. I'm guessing the case swap is fairly new in Victoria. I've read some of the other state swap threads and they seemed much more strict than the Vic swap at Christmas. I like the "feel" of the Vic swap even though I haven't attended the swap day yet.

I can handle getting all the different bottles that we experienced last swap - no big deal for me. If it were up to me and we had to standardise, I would have preferred glass, 750ml minimum, no champagne bottles. I'm not too fussed on the bottles - if it was like the last swap (anything goes) - I would simply have recycled all the PET and other misc bottles from the last swap.

BTW, I've had a few bottle explosions up in Sydney. The brew was not over primed - or bottled early. I used to bottle some of each batch of beer in Coopers stubbies. Had a couple of 38c days in Sydney.... and a few coopers stubbies exploded and brought down some adjacent bottles in a chain reaction. Put all remaining bottles in the fridge - not a problem with any of them - tasted beautiful and not over primed. In my opinion, bottle bombs are possible for even the most experienced brewers (e.g. if using weak or misshapen bottles such as the cooper stubbies of 2-3 years ago).

cheers, Andrei


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/3/08)

lol just use PET this time around to save arguments

do we all have to use milk crates now too? i can't use "old trusty" the cardboard box with wood at the bottom? this'll be his 3rd swap, really don't want him to miss out 

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (21/3/08)

Brew day today - 52L of 1.042 Harold(tm) goodness, now I'm knackered and need a beer. One (or more) of those Monteith's Celtic Reds are looking good. Best beer I've bought for $25/slab.


And PET bottles sorted, I'd managed to scrounge 20 of them, then a guy at work brought me a bagful of PET bottles that his flatmate no longer uses, getting me over the line.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (21/3/08)

Wardhog said:


> One (or more) of those Monteith's Celtic Reds are looking good. Best beer I've bought for $25/slab.


 Monteith's Celtic Reds is pretty much all I drank for the five weeks I was in NZ. Danm good drop. Care to spill the beens on where you got them for 25 bucks.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/3/08)

Barramundi said:


> Whats with the Victorian Brewers Obsession with PET bottles , ive never had a glass swap bottle explode, break, smash or other wise and there was one occasion that there were in excess of 20 milk crates of bottles in the back of the van i was travelling in , 40 minutes both ways no fatalities , i can see where some of the guys are coming from to a degree but in general i thinks its a bit of over panic , the PET bottles wont even stand properly up in my old style metal grate shelved fridge... stick with glass guys its perfectly safe , ive never had a bottle exploded in 7 years of brewing and ive put out some pretty shocking beers that i would have been happy had the exploded..
> 
> if PET was that good the breweries would be using it
> 
> sorry if this is a touch off topic , just my 2 cents wrth for the day ...



ummm, breweries _do_ use PET. So do wineries. For special events, usually sporting or concerts, where glass isn't acceptable. The "issues" with PET were solved some time ago and now it is (over the typical mega brew shelf life) just as good a container as glass. I'm not sure about the economics, but you can rest assured that it is them, plus consumer resistance, rather than the physical properties of the enclosures that make the brewers keep using glass. You waste a lot less PET, the damn things don't smash and clog up the rollers on your packaging lines, your employees don't cut themselves, they weigh less (massive consideration!!!) and a variety of other reasons.

Hell, the very best enclosures are cans, but even though the big breweries invested shitloads of cash in BIG canning lines and then pushed them with heavy promotional campaigns - people just like glass better.... so they sell beer in glass.

As an aside, I bought and drank a lovely traditionally shaped 500ml glass of Erdinger Hefe in the Rooftop bar the other night, it wasn't until I finished the beer and noticed how little it weighed, that I realised the "glass" was in fact made of plastic. As were all the other glasses that contained creatures, coopers, becks. No one gets hurt if they go over the edge you know? plus no one has to clean up breakages cause they bounce, and no drunken thug can glass you in the face with one. I prefer glass... but if they can make the plastic alternative as high quality and pleasant to drink out of as this one was... I wont shed a tear if thats what ends up in all the bars I frequent.


----------



## Wardhog (22/3/08)

Peels said:


> Monteith's Celtic Reds is pretty much all I drank for the five weeks I was in NZ. Danm good drop. Care to spill the beens on where you got them for 25 bucks.



Nillumbik Cellars Diamond Creek, but they might all be gone now.

There was 6 slabs when I left with my purchases, that was a week and a half ago.


----------



## Cummins (22/3/08)

You must go to some pretty wild clubs Thirsty if people are throwing pint glasses off the roof and getting stabbed in the face with a glass is a common occurence! If I was going to a place like that I probably wouldn't mind if I was drinking out of a shoe.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (22/3/08)

Cummins said:


> You must go to some pretty wild clubs Thirsty if people are throwing pint glasses off the roof and getting stabbed in the face with a glass is a common occurence! If I was going to a place like that I probably wouldn't mind if I was drinking out of a shoe.



I think he is referring to the last case swap... :blink:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/3/08)

nope... I go to very very civilized clubs and bars...but unfortunately none of them have a particularly effective dickhead filter on the door, so I prefer the safe option. (plus might not get in if DH filter was working properly.....)


----------



## Cummins (23/3/08)

I must admit as far as plastic drinkware goes, those pint 'glasses' at rooftop are pretty good.. even though the last one I had was kind of shattered and was leaking out of the cracks. But they kind of still feel solid. But there is no way you can say they are better than glass, I think (judging by experience and not science) glass seems to have better thermal properties and keep the beer colder for longer. And you can definately kind of taste plastic, just as you can taste aluminium in a can. But I drink cans, I think the aluminium taste compliments a nice melbourne bitter on a hot afternoon.


----------



## hairofthedog (23/3/08)

ok i think we all agree plastic is safer if not superior so plastic it is & il make sure to bring 25 plastic cups to the swap so no one gets hurt


----------



## brettprevans (23/3/08)

ripped plastic could still make some nasty cuts. best to drink straight from the bottle! or better still striaght from the keg. thats it, kegs only!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/3/08)

a keg thrown off the rooftop, now that'd hurt

roughly 22L of belgian dark ale has made it into a secondary fermenter over the long weekend, there was a problem with an over active ferment spilling out over the sides and nearly popping some gladwrap. does not look like any of the bad guys found there way in, at least lets hope not 'cos another beer got dumped on the trub after the fermenter got a quick clean

-Phill


----------



## Leigh (25/3/08)

All else being equal, plastic is definately a better insulator than glass...

I remember drinking Carlton Cold in 500ml PET from the bottle-o...not sure if they are still available...

Do people realise that all cans are plastic lined? The plastic is sprayed on like paint on the production line...otherwise the food acids eat the can...

Anyway, I walked into two different Big W's and found Coopers PET's in each. At QV I took the last box, but Fountain Gate had heaps of boxes (probably 12 or more...)


----------



## hairofthedog (25/3/08)

:lol: carlton cold quite possibly the worst beer ever made


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/3/08)

so is now a good time to own up that Carlton Cold used to be my drink of choice (but it had to be 4C or less so you couldn't taste it) ... 


... fortunately a 3 month stint in the UK cured me of that

and I personally think that Carlton Draught closely followed by just about anything with the word Toohey's in it are still lower on the beer appreciation scales


----------



## Adric Hunter (25/3/08)

hairofthedog said:


> :lol: carlton cold quite possibly the worst beer ever made



Agreed it dosn't matter if its kegged, in plastic or glass the only way to stop it from "tasteing" like shit is to pour it down the sink :lol:


----------



## hairofthedog (26/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> so is now a good time to own up that Carlton Cold used to be my drink of choice (but it had to be 4C or less so you couldn't taste it) ...
> 
> 
> ... fortunately a 3 month stint in the UK cured me of that
> ...



old rule of thumb chris the worse the beer the colder it should be carlton cold should verge on frozen


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (28/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Barramundai
Reserve 2. Lucas

In spite of earlier claims to the contrary, I shall be sitting this one out.

The coveted Position Number Nine is now up for grabs. Enjoy!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (28/3/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Blueberry Wheat ?
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundai
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Lucas
Reserve 2. 

Your in Barra. Are you going to attend the days Spills?


----------



## Fents (28/3/08)

Bit dissapointed G Man. You brew so often and so much its not like its a time constraint thing! I want a full written explanation on my desk by 5pm please.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (28/3/08)

Peels said:


> ... Are you going to attend the days Spills?



I don't know. I think so. I'd like to. I'm not sure. I might. I'll know closer to the day. I'll shut up now...


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/08)

well ive decided to up the quality of my entry (hopefully). Ive decided to do an extract Brown lager (well inline with bjcp its probably more like a cross between a American Dark & Munich Dunkel) but have no idea about what would constitute a 'bavarian' lager as far as ingredients go. Any ideas? Ive got a recipe all sorted in my mind but thought I'd ask for suggestions to see if I was on the right track. 

I wont go the xmas ale as it takes a little long to mature before its good.


----------



## Wardhog (29/3/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> well ive decided to up the quality of my entry (hopefully). Ive decided to do an extract Brown lager (well inline with bjcp its probably more like a cross between a American Dark & Munich Dunkel) but have no idea about what would constitute a 'bavarian' lager as far as ingredients go. Any ideas? Ive got a recipe all sorted in my mind but thought I'd ask for suggestions to see if I was on the right track.
> 
> I wont go the xmas ale as it takes a little long to mature before its good.



To me, a Bavarian lager would pale/golden, with a small amount of Saaz late. Take a Bohemian pils recipe, and slash the IBUs to about 1/2-2/3 (~20 IBU with 17-18 coming from the bittering addition).
You don't want a lot of hop flavour coming through.


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/08)

yeah thats about the IBUs I was heading for and saaz was going to make up either all or most of my hop bill. The last version of this I made had a good saaz hit to cut through the extra malt/body that came with making it a brown lager.


----------



## andreic (3/4/08)

My Irish Dry Stout is now in the bottle - PETs of course  It should be an improvement on my Irish Dry Stout in the July case swap last year.

Just checked the wiki - the ruling on bottles is "2. It is strongly recommended to use PET". I thought the ruling was meant to be "You must use PET". The initial post in this thread still says basically anything goes. I doubt everyone will be using PETs... anyway, who cares - looking forward to the contents of all bottles in a few months time.

cheers, Andrei


----------



## therook (4/4/08)

andreic said:


> My Irish Dry Stout is now in the bottle - PETs of course  It should be an improvement on my Irish Dry Stout in the July case swap last year.
> 
> Just checked the wiki - the ruling on bottles is "2. It is strongly recommended to use PET". I thought the ruling was meant to be "You must use PET". The initial post in this thread still says basically anything goes. I doubt everyone will be using PETs... anyway, who cares - looking forward to the contents of all bottles in a few months time.
> 
> cheers, Andrei




Andrei,

Sounds like it should be a nice Winter beer.....

I thought the PET bottles were mandatory also.........i think a few sooked about spending some extra money 

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (4/4/08)

andreic said:


> Just checked the wiki - the ruling on bottles is "2. It is strongly recommended to use PET". I thought the ruling was meant to be "You must use PET". The initial post in this thread still says basically anything goes.


Rule 2 is now fixed.


----------



## Hutch (4/4/08)

andreic said:


> My Irish Dry Stout is now in the bottle - PETs of course  It should be an improvement on my Irish Dry Stout in the July case swap last year.



Looking forward to it Andrei. If it's as good as your Hefe then we're in for a treat!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/4/08)

Hutch said:


> Looking forward to it Andrei. If it's as good as your Hefe then we're in for a treat!



If it is better than the previous stout, it will be a ripper!


----------



## Wardhog (6/4/08)

Harold is now bottled. I learned something from this brew - just how worthwhile gelatine finings can be. Harold was looking like a glass of the Yarra just after a huge storm has hit Melbourne, but now it looks like beer again.





I made 50L of Harold, and had 2 x 25L of it fermenting away with US-05. One got finings, one didn't. Shortly after, both had finings.


----------



## Wardhog (10/4/08)

Had a carbonated and chilled sample of Harold tonight. I think you guys are gonna like it.
Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, can't get enough of that Weyermann Munich.

It's tasting pretty good after 1 week in the bottle, I'm really pleased I made 50 litres of this stuff so I get to keep some for myself. It should improve dramatically by the time the case swap rolls around, if my last APA was anything to go by.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/4/08)

Wardhog said:


> Had a carbonated and chilled sample of Harold tonight. I think you guys are gonna like it.
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, can't get enough of that Weyermann Munich.
> 
> It's tasting pretty good after 1 week in the bottle, I'm really pleased I made 50 litres of this stuff so I get to keep some for myself. It should improve dramatically by the time the case swap rolls around, if my last APA was anything to go by.



Looking good Wardhog ... guess this means I should start to think about getting my brew underway.


----------



## Leigh (11/4/08)

Checked the sg of my golden ale last night...tasted quite nice LOL. Will be bottled over the weekend to give enough time to drain and refill the PET bottle if need be


----------



## hairofthedog (14/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundai
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Lucas
Reserve 2.

the blueberry wheat turned out extremly undrinkable so ditched it for a saaz pilsner[


----------



## Barramundi (15/4/08)

Geezus , just realised , ive been elevated of the bench and into this swap , pays to have a net connection to be able to check these things more often... better get brewing , good thing i have a seven day break after tonight at work .. i feel a two brew day coming up .. this could be interesting... 

better go buy some PET bottles too ... as i had to ditch my entire empty glass bottle stash before i left Sydney , i have no emptys at all...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/4/08)

i'm not a fan of blueberries but still hope you bring along a bottle or two of your wheat to the swap day HOTD. wouldn't mind tasting it if i can make it along

-Phill


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/08)

Isnt that a big part of the actual swap day is all about, trying everybodies successess and 'failures'? a good chance to try a lot of differant beers and meet like minded people, put faces to names? oh and to a have bevvie or 20 :lol:

I must admit im a bit slow with the brewing as the newborn is keeping us busy. I'll have to put down my caseswap one night this week otherwise it wont have enought ime to lager. Im going with a Mongrel Bavarian Brown Lager. 

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundai
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Lucas
Reserve 2.

Im also racking (no pun intended) my brain to think what food I can bring that can outdo my sausage rolls. I know Fents is planning on serving those up this time.


----------



## mark_m (16/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Maple - Rye something or other
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundai
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo/Saaz APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Lucas
Reserve 2.


APA it is, brewed a double batch, kegged half, balance waiting to be bottled. A little understated on the hops, so dry hopped in secondary today, will bottle in a couple of days.

Re the label debate, I'll be lid numbering as required, but also putting Avery 64mm x 38mm label on side of bottle. I have way more sheets of labels than needed, if anyone wants supplementary labels, PM me & I will run off with swap number, AHB handle & style description. Can bring to swap day for affixing.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## therook (16/4/08)

That looks an interesting Hop combination Mark, if it's half as good as your Cascade/Fuggles APA it should be great.

Rook


----------



## Hutch (16/4/08)

therook said:


> That looks an interesting Hop combination Mark, if it's half as good as your Cascade/Fuggles APA it should be great.
> 
> Rook


Should be awesome Mark! 
My last APA was Amarillo/BSaaz hopburst, and it's one of the best APA's I've done.
Looking forward to this swap.


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/08)

have i missed the recipe thread somewhere?


----------



## therook (16/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> have i missed the recipe thread somewhere?



Brett,

Have a look at this thread and have a look at what mark_ m is brewing ( number 18 )

Rook


----------



## Fents (16/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im also racking (no pun intended) my brain to think what food I can bring that can outdo my sausage rolls. I know Fents is planning on serving those up this time.



Only sausages i'll be making is on the barbie mate. Thought you were gonna hook the brotherhood up again? all good if not, i know how to make a great liquid lunch


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/08)

well dont I feel like a dumb arse. obviously my not drinking for over a week it taking its toll on me.


----------



## mark_m (16/4/08)

therook said:


> That looks an interesting Hop combination Mark, if it's half as good as your Cascade/Fuggles APA it should be great.
> 
> Rook



Thanks for the vote of confidence Rook. 

Lighter bodied than last year's case swap beer (realised on brew night I was out of light crystal & substituted Amber), but the keg on tap is drinking well.

I did a brew last night using the last case swap recipe, should have some available to bring along to the swap.

Looking forward to it.

Mark


----------



## Fents (16/4/08)

Guys your welcome to bring Kegs too. My fridge can only hold 3 (maybe 4) kegs and i only have a single font but maybe getting a double font before the swap tho, we'll see.

If not we can do the old bin --> ice ---> pluto gun trick.

I'll get some sort of large plastic tub or box we can fill with ice and use as an esky to store everyones bottles to drink on the day so we dont take up valuable keg fridge space.


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/08)

Ive got a spare pluto thats come into my possession and Im happy to bring it on the day. no idea if its working though as my keg setup isnt ready yet. 

Im also happy to bring along my trusty 100 can cooler to use as an ice tub if Im not lagering anything.

Fents - you mean you didnt put a shiny new 4 tap font on your wedding gift registry?! :lol:


----------



## mark_m (16/4/08)

Fents said:


> Guys your welcome to bring Kegs too. My fridge can only hold 3 (maybe 4) kegs and i only have a single font but maybe getting a double font before the swap tho, we'll see.
> 
> If not we can do the old bin --> ice ---> pluto gun trick.
> 
> I'll get some sort of large plastic tub or box we can fill with ice and use as an esky to store everyones bottles to drink on the day so we dont take up valuable keg fridge space.



I can bring along a couple of extra plastic "picnic taps" if needed.
Have actually got a pluto, but it's sitting idle at the moment as the placcy taps work just fine for portable setups.
Mark


----------



## Fents (16/4/08)

so we are sorted for taps.

CM2 i friggin knew i missed somthing on the registry! kickin myself


----------



## Hutch (16/4/08)

I've got 2 pluto's I can bring, plus the necessary portable CO2 gear. Only problem is I can't guarantee if I can make it or not, as bub #2 is due around the 19th June. Fingers (legs) crossed!


----------



## Fents (16/4/08)

so with about 6 spare taps we are going to need FULL KEGS! get brewing everyone.


----------



## Leigh (16/4/08)

This is looking like a good day...unfortunately I'm going to be posted in Brisbane that weekend  Will drop off my case at one of the drop points prior to the day.


----------



## Maple (19/4/08)

Sorry guys, hope it's not to short notice, but I'm pulling the pin on this swap. Far to much on for the next while, and just don't have the time or patience to give it the attention it requires. Rather than putting a half-a$$ed effort into it, I'm out. 

Lucas: your in if you get this and still want the posi. 

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundai
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Lucas
Reserve 2.

Really sorry guys, it's been a painful decision.


----------



## Wardhog (19/4/08)

Maple said:


> Really sorry guys, it's been a painful decision.



Bugger.  

I really enjoyed your beer in the last swap and was looking forward to this one.


----------



## Hutch (19/4/08)

Wardhog said:


> Bugger.
> 
> I really enjoyed your beer in the last swap and was looking forward to this one.



+1  

Lucas - this puts an awful lot of pressure on you to perform mate


----------



## Barramundi (19/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold™
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5.
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Reserve 1. Lucas


thought i might re post this and correct the spelling on my name and list my beer , 
oh and another thing to add to my list of reasons i dont like the PET bottles , theyre bloody expensive !!! $17 a box , oh well gotta follow the rules i suppose


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/08)

ok the brew for this swap is in the kettle right about now , just put in the first hop addition .... should be bubbling away some time early next week ....


----------



## lucas (20/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Amber or Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Yay, I'm in the swap! I'm not sure what I'll put in yet... I have two wheat beers brewed from the same wort fermenting. 2 different yeasts, 28L each. I'm planning on having a keg of each straight and a 50/50 mixed keg. perhaps one of these might end up in the swap, although wheat's are best fresh and july seems a long way away right now.

what's the actual date of the swap? I checked the first post and it doesn't say and I dont feel like sifting through 11 pages to find out. I'm going to thailand on the 22nd of june so I may have to drop my contribution off with someone early depending on the dates


----------



## AUHEAMIC (20/4/08)

Chech this Luscas 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=50

postin ery pised after clau brewday


----------



## Hutch (20/4/08)

Hey Lucas,

Pretty sure it's set for the 21st June, though would be good to get confirmation from the host.
Could be a very hung-over 8 hour flight for you!


----------



## Fents (21/4/08)

Yep def happening on the 21st June two double oh eight!


----------



## Wardhog (21/4/08)

Peels said:


> Chech this Luscas
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=50
> 
> postin ery pised after clau brewday



HAHAHAHAHA - man, your eldest wasn't impressed that I was leaving so soon. She's gonna be pretty good at keeping her fella in check when she's old enough, I sure as hell wasn't getting out of your back yard without supplying a satisfactory explanation.

I take it the day went from strength to strength afterwards?


----------



## lucas (21/4/08)

Hutch said:


> Hey Lucas,
> 
> Pretty sure it's set for the 21st June, though would be good to get confirmation from the host.
> Could be a very hung-over 8 hour flight for you!


heh.. it's gonna be a busy day. I was already planning on going to see a band that night to tire me out before the flight


----------



## therook (21/4/08)

We need to start a separate thread so we can post our recipe's up.

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (21/4/08)

21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout


Is anyone doing a Scotch Finger Stout? You could be forgiven for drinking those at 10.30am.


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/08)

if no one has any objections I might change my contribution to an experimental brew. I'll only have time to make 1 brew though so im not sure whether I should do it or not. It would be a more like a black bavarian or Schwarzbier.


----------



## Leigh (22/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Warren - Robust Porter
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Bottled, labeled, boxed and now conditioning...should be a very nice drop and ready to drink by the time the swap takes place.

Did we have any further pick-up points?


----------



## Fents (22/4/08)

gee wizz better get onto this at some stage.


----------



## brettprevans (25/4/08)

yep you blokoes are gettinbg an expewrioamentlal. black bavarian/Schwarzbier. I;; rthink of somwe food to go with it. cant wait. esp as we are looloimg at sellimg the house in the next months and buyging locally again (m,ayeb even eltham or greenborough) si its a goo chance to get out of the house not wory abot these things.

plz scuse engriksh and im hving sleeoing tablets and it my b =ody sterlling me to go bed, si night all .. althoughn =ow i feel like a kniw thayt pistolm patch ferels like when he posts. bereer on fellas


----------



## Fents (25/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> yep you blokoes are gettinbg an expewrioamentlal. black bavarian/Schwarzbier. I;; rthink of somwe food to go with it. cant wait. esp as we are looloimg at sellimg the house in the next months and buyging locally again (m,ayeb even eltham or greenborough) si its a goo chance to get out of the house not wory abot these things.
> 
> plz scuse engriksh and im hving sleeoing tablets and it my b =ody sterlling me to go bed, si night all .. althoughn =ow i feel like a kniw thayt pistolm patch ferels like when he posts. bereer on fellas



i'll have some of what he's had.

please bring said sleeoing tablets to swap day for examination purpose's.

even better sleeoing tab pale ale.


----------



## brettprevans (26/4/08)

hmmmm just reviewed last nights post. oopss. worse than i thought.. bad me. regardless your still getting a black bavarian/Schwarzbier as my caseswap


----------



## Fents (28/4/08)

Mashed in my swap at 11am today (no work!), 3/4's the way through the boil and it smells mad! Lovely day to be brewing  

Gone with an American Premium Lager.

All Pils
All Saaz
S-189

Everythings gone too smoothly somethings bound to **** up real soon. better get back to it. B)


----------



## therook (28/4/08)

Fents said:


> Mashed in my swap at 11am today (no work!), 3/4's the way through the boil and it smells mad! Lovely day to be brewing
> 
> Gone with an American Premium Lager.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a winner Fents, pity i can't say the same about the Bombers  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/4/08)

Hey guys with deep regret I've gotta pull the pin on this one.   

Something's cropped up that I will risk burning at the stake if I don't appear. 
Sorry to do this but hopefully somebody else can fill the void? 

Bugger! <_< 

Warren -


----------



## therook (28/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey guys with deep regret I've gotta pull the pin on this one.
> 
> Something's cropped up that I will risk burning at the stake if I don't appear.
> Sorry to do this but hopefully somebody else can fill the void?
> ...



Wazza,

You can still brew but not attend , i'll gladly drop your beer off and collect and bring your lot back over to you

Rook


----------



## Fents (28/4/08)

Copped a schlacking didnt we last weekend rook. getting used to that.

Yea warren def try and still brew mate. Your the last person i'd hate to see miss out on 24 different beers to try.

My swap brewday went perfect. Not one muckup. All cleaned by 3pm now hooking into one or two. Hopefully it tastes as smooth as the brewday went.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/4/08)

therook said:


> Wazza,
> 
> You can still brew but not attend , i'll gladly drop your beer off and collect and bring your lot back over to you
> 
> Rook






Fents said:


> Copped a schlacking didnt we last weekend rook. getting used to that.
> 
> Yea warren def try and still brew mate. Your the last person i'd hate to see miss out on 24 different beers to try.
> 
> My swap brewday went perfect. Not one muckup. All cleaned by 3pm now hooking into one or two. Hopefully it tastes as smooth as the brewday went.



Nah not looking likely I'm afraid gents.  

At this rate I'll be lucky if I'm even able to brew for the next month with my current schedule (daughter's sporting commitments). Guess it will be a good excuse to cut down on some drinking at home knowing I'll run out. :lol: 

Sorry, maybe next swap.  

Warren -


----------



## Fents (29/4/08)

Leigh said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
> 3. Wardhog - Harold
> 4. Rook - Amber Ale
> ...



So now Warrens out do we renumber everyone or just skip number 23?

Peelsy?


----------



## therook (29/4/08)

Fents,

Move Leigh and Hutch up and leave it at the original 24

Rook


----------



## nick_lavender (29/4/08)

Hey guys,

If you need another brewer for the day I'd be really keen to join the group!

I had a great time at the last Vic swap, I made an Amarillo APA, although my brewing has improved a fair bit since then! 

I'm brewing all grain and would be open too suggestions on what to brew!

Nick


----------



## Fents (29/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - Spiced Xmas Ale or Brown Bavarian Lager
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonne - ?
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB


Moonee your in! bit late but put your brewing cap on im sure it will be a killer.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonne - ?
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB

Ive updated my contribution.


----------



## nick_lavender (29/4/08)

Thanks Fents,

I'll be putting a brew on this Saturday!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/4/08)

Just remember everyone. You must supply 25 bottles to make the sorting easier.


----------



## therook (29/4/08)

Peels said:


> Just remember everyone. You must supply 25 bottles to make the sorting easier.



Peels,

I think everyone should post there recipe also

yes.... No ??????????

Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/4/08)

therook said:


> Peels,
> 
> I think everyone should post there recipe also
> 
> ...


We normally start up a different thread for recipes. Feel free to start it Rook.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/08)

Ive started the recipe's thread. here


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/4/08)

CM2 will you be the case picker upper'er for the east?


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/08)

yeah probably.


----------



## Fents (29/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> 1. Peels - No idea yet
> 2. Fents - American Premiuim
> 3. Wardhog - Harold
> 4. Rook - Amber Ale
> ...


----------



## therook (29/4/08)

How did the brew day go Fents?

What yeast did you end up using?

Rook


----------



## Fents (29/4/08)

went smooth as rook. not one thing went wrong albeit i wasnt drinking at the time. gonna throw some s-189 at it tonight. if it tastes half as good as it smells it should go alright.


----------



## Barramundi (29/4/08)

just put my swap brew into the fermenter , almost a complete disaster , i left the tap on the fermenter open and lost a bit of the precious nectar , thankfully there is enough in the fermenter to fill the swap plastics ... 

now just waiting for the yeasties to start eating ...


----------



## nick_lavender (30/4/08)

Hey, 

I'll be brewing an 'oak butt brown ale' for the swap this Saturday!

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - APA or Summer Ale (even if it is winter)
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB


----------



## mark_m (30/4/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London ESB


Listing updated, beer bottled, counting down.

Mark


----------



## Hutch (1/5/08)

Hey - nice hop combo Mark! Looking forward to that one :chug: 


1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold™
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter

Slight change to my contribution - ended up with 1.044 into primary (extra dilution from NC cube), so changed it to "Best Bitter". Probably going to be a little too hoppy for style, though hopefully still drinkable enough! 

FG - 1.013 using Windsor yeast. Nice deep copper color:





Looking forward to the swap!


----------



## nick_lavender (4/5/08)

Hey,

I brewed the Oak Butt Brown Ale yesterday. Everything went well, although the OG was slightly lower than I had planned, but it smelt and looked great.

Thanks goes to Cummins for making his way out to my place with his mill, even though he was still fairly intoxicated from the night before! We had to make a quick stop on the side of the road when I was giving him a lift home! lol I owe you one bud!


----------



## Justin T (4/5/08)

I brewed my Alt yesterday. And for once I hit my target OG.


----------



## Cummins (7/5/08)

Thankyou for repeating that story moonee. My memory of bringing the mill over is a bit of a blur!

I just brewed my swap beer yesterday, all went well. I winged/wung the recipe but I'd say its an English Pale Ale. Should be good.


----------



## andreic (9/5/08)

OK, I had a "quality control" tasting of my case contribution tonight. My wife said "mmmm.... that's really good!" I'm happy with it. No need to change my planned beer this time. Should still be good come swap day and following weeks.

Looking forward to it now. I'm keen to attend swap day but I might have to be at my oldest son's birthday party. When's swap day kick off? If its an afternoon thing maybe we can try and plan for a morning birthday party and I can still make it...

cheers, Andrei


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/5/08)

Ok finally the Weizenbock is under way ... even got the planned OG (1.075) with a little help from Mr Sugar ( yes I know its evil, but it tastes so good ).

Trying a few new techniques to get a more prominent yeast character from the Wyeast 3333 this time.


----------



## Justin T (18/5/08)

Hi all,

Unfourtunately my contribution to the case swap has become infected, so I will not be able to participate this time around. Maybe in Christmas


----------



## hairofthedog (18/5/08)

Justin T said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Unfourtunately my contribution to the case swap has become infected, so I will not be able to participate this time around. Maybe in Christmas



bad luck with ya infection JT but youve still got 8 weeks to put another brew down dont give up now mate it il b a top day & ya sure 2 @ least take home a couple of ripper beers in ya case mate keep ya chin up & punch out another case batch. see ya there


----------



## Barramundi (18/5/08)

still heaps of time justinT dont give up yet !!


----------



## Leigh (18/5/08)

hairofthedog said:


> bad luck with ya infection JT but youve still got 8 weeks to put another brew down dont give up now mate it il b a top day & ya sure 2 @ least take home a couple of ripper beers in ya case mate keep ya chin up & punch out another case batch. see ya there



I thought it was only 4 weeks away...

Cracked one of my Golden Ales this week...a bit low on the carbonation at this stage (should improve over the next month), but it was certainly one of my best...I'm actually a little saddened at the thought of giving most of it away  

Ah well, I just look forward to the great beers that I will receive.

(Chin up JT  , I was looking forward to the alt but there's always next time).


----------



## lucas (19/5/08)

Sorry guys, I'm gonna have to pull out too. I've been stupidly busy this semester with Uni and work so I havent had a chance to brew anything yet (I had a wheat beer I was considering putting but it's mostly been drunken already). with the list of assignments I have due in the next month, I'm going to be too flat out to fit in enough sleep, let alone brewing


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/5/08)

hate to do this but i'm going to have to join the popular trend and pull out as well, i'm just not happy with my beers at the moment. there not swap worthy. i get the feeling i have a bug in my brewery somewhere. time for a cleanout. i'll be in at christmas tho.

hopefully you guys can find a few people to take our places

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (19/5/08)

So, how many are we down to?

I've been looking at these bottles of Harold for weeks now, I'm damned if they're not going to swapped.


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/08)

wow mass exodus. 

I think we are down to 21 (if JT pulls out also). 

Caseswap date is 21 June. Thats means its only 4.5 weeks away. not 8. Unless Fents/Peels you want to move it to July?


----------



## Leigh (19/5/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter

Whatever happens, I'm keeping the number 24 as all the bottles are labled front and cap (this is what happens when you're too organised!).

I can't make the 21st, but will drop the brew off before that date.


----------



## Fents (19/5/08)

Not moving the date at all. Still locked in for 21st June.

Bit dissapointing boys.


----------



## Fents (19/5/08)

1. Peels - No idea yet
2. Fents - US Premium
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. Lucas - Undecided
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. DFT - belgian dubble
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. Justin T - Dusseldorf Altbier
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter


----------



## therook (19/5/08)

Fents said:


> Not moving the date at all. Still locked in for 21st June.
> 
> Bit dissapointing boys.




I'll still talk to you Fents old buddy  

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/08)

Fents said:


> 2. Fents - US Premium


Fents - The US has premuim beer?!



therook said:


> I'll still talk to you Fents old buddy
> Rook


I'll still talk to you as well, but only because your making my sausage roll receipe 


with DFT's departure, there's no belgians in the swap anymore 

looks like we are having fun sorting at the swap again! 

Surely you boys have 24 or something bottled that could be contributed towards the caseswap. We all have accidents. Last swap wasnt my best as my actual swap case got smashed. it was ok though. Although in saying that ive only got 1 brew that I could use for a backup this time round and thats only cause its still in the fermentor.


----------



## Barramundi (19/5/08)

my swap brew is on target and will hopefully be bottled tomorrow (weather pending) im not bottling in the rain ...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/5/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Surely you boys have 24 or something bottled that could be contributed towards the caseswap. We all have accidents.




mmm... not unless i get brewing very #$^*ing quickly, or people are happy getting a bottle of this and a bottle of that... mostly in glass.... don't think it'll work  

-Phill


----------



## Fents (19/5/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fents - The US has premuim beer?!
> 
> 
> I'll still talk to you as well, but only because your making my sausage roll receipe




BJCP 2C. Classic American Pilsner. I'll let you decide wether mines a premium.

Funny boy Rookstar. I think we'll both be talking dribble if i have much to do with it


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/08)

US Pils huh. sounds good to me. I love caseswap. almost as much as I love lamp (sorry couldnt resist).


----------



## hairofthedog (19/5/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> wow mass exodus.
> 
> I think we are down to 21 (if JT pulls out also).
> 
> Caseswap date is 21 June. Thats means its only 4.5 weeks away. not 8. Unless Fents/Peels you want to move it to July?



yep ya right morguey the whole xmas in july in june confused the f#%k out of me so its closer to 5 weeks than 8 still plenty of brew day left though


----------



## Fents (19/5/08)

hairofthedog said:


> yep ya right morguey the whole xmas in july in june confused the f#%k out of me so its closer to 5 weeks than 8 still plenty of brew day left though



home early ya lazy bugger?


----------



## hairofthedog (19/5/08)

yep home & thirsty


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (19/5/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> mmm... not unless i get brewing very #$^*ing quickly, or people are happy getting a bottle of this and a bottle of that... mostly in glass.... don't think it'll work
> 
> -Phill



I though that was the reason why we always end up with a couple of hefeweizens  ... only takes a week or so from pitching to bottling.

BTW my weizenbock is not as good as I was hoping ... but I'm not pulling out damn it ... guess I should wait till its bottles and carbonated before I cast too many aspersions on it.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/5/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> I though that was the reason why we always end up with a couple of hefeweizens  ... only takes a week or so from pitching to bottling.




all good, next time i'll make a backup brew and keep it seperate from the other brew.... might be an interesting experiment to brew the same beer in two different locations actually

-Phill


----------



## Barramundi (20/5/08)

swap brew is bottled and boxed , and all good to go, tasting quite nice into the bottle, now its time for it to grow some fizz ...


----------



## Fents (20/5/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> all good, next time i'll make a backup brew and keep it seperate from the other brew.... might be an interesting experiment to brew the same beer in two different locations actually
> 
> -Phill



dont forget to backup the backup.


----------



## hairofthedog (20/5/08)

most the time the brews i f^&k up are the best ones so just bring one your not happy with phil maybe your under rating them


----------



## NRB (20/5/08)

Damn, I was going to be another withdrawal but after reading the posts above I'm going to have to try to fulfill my commitment. I haven't managed a brew since November last year and won't be able to get a brew out that will be able to be opened immediately following the swap.

If I manage to brew this weekend (up at Winton Sunday) then I'll be able to at least have a beer for the swap that might just be carbonated. Otherwise I'm in the shite.

Should I have a go at a Hefe (a style I've never brewed before) in order to get one out fast? I might even have to try an overnight mash in order to bang something out


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/5/08)

NRB try a wit bier, if it sours in an overnight mash it wouldn't be out of style and there best drunk about 2 or 3 weeks after bottleing IMO. getting a decent yeast might be a problem tho

mmm sour wit *puts it on the to do list for summer*

-Phill


----------



## Hutch (21/5/08)

NRB, if you can, definitely go for a Hefe (or a wit). 
Simple grain bill, few IBUs, chuck in a Wyeast3068 (no starter necessary), bottle after 5 days, drinking 3 weeks later.

I've only ever made one, and it was a success - great opportunity to have a go at the style IMHO.
DO IT!


----------



## Fents (21/5/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> NRB try a wit bier, if it sours in an overnight mash it wouldn't be out of style and there best drunk about 2 or 3 weeks after bottleing IMO. getting a decent yeast might be a problem tho
> 
> mmm sour wit *puts it on the to do list for summer*
> 
> -Phill



mans needs to take his own advice.  (sorry mate now im just stirring )


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/5/08)

i do  i was thinking that as i wrote it. but no, i'll still have to pass for this swap  next time

-Phill


----------



## Cummins (22/5/08)

I have bottled my contribution... could only get 22 PET bottles and I didn't want to buy another box, so there is a few glass extras if anybody re-joins the swap to bring the numbers back up. Now its just a waiting game until swap day :beer:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (23/5/08)

My contribution (Kinda Porta) has been in the bottle for about six weeks now. I only ended up with one test bottle and after a couple of weeks I tested it. It was over carbonated so I have cracked the seals on all the remaining bottles twice. I dont have another test bottle so if we are still 24 swappers or less a week out from the swap I will try another one. If we are back up to 25 we will play pot luck.


----------



## Hutch (23/5/08)

Peels said:


> It was over carbonated so I have cracked the seals on all the remaining bottles twice.


Another plus for PET bottles - easy to release pressure without the hastle of recapping!

Mine's still sitting in a keg maturing in the fridge, hoping that it'll clean up a little. That Windsor yeast sure throws some funky flavours - more than I was expecting - even for a pommy Ale!

29 sleeps to go...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/5/08)

Peels said:


> My contribution (Kinda Porta) has been in the bottle for about six weeks now. I only ended up with one test bottle and after a couple of weeks I tested it. It was over carbonated so I have cracked the seals on all the remaining bottles twice. I dont have another test bottle so if we are still 24 swappers or less a week out from the swap I will try another one. If we are back up to 25 we will play pot luck.




Oh ... damn ... guess I should actually go back and read the thread again before I go and bottle only 24 in PET bottles. The rest is in that evil, hazardous, heavy, and fragile glass stuff. Mind you seeing that I am one of the 24 and have my other 250 or so beers in that evil, hazardous ... glass stuff I think I should be able to live with one more of them.

So 29 sleeps to carbonate ... lucky I have the fridge on the "heating" cycle at the moment. 

The Weizenbock has turned out much better then expected, but very much weighted to the weizen side and not a lot of bock (apart for the alcohol at about 8.3% )


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/08)

Hutch said:


> Another plus for PET bottles - easy to release pressure without the hastle of recapping!




there are pluses to PET bottles ??
personally ill take glass anyday of the year...


----------



## Leigh (30/5/08)

Peels said:


> Drop off locations
> North (drop off and sorting location) - Fents Watsonia
> West - ? - ?
> East - ? ?
> Central - ? - ?



So any update on the drop-off locations? Anybody out east (either Berwick or Boronia way) who could take an extra batch across?

I have to drop off in the next two weeks as I'll be heading up to Qld for a few weeks.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/5/08)

Tried a sample of my contribution to the case swap tonight, and while I will say it is definitely not a session beer ( at about 8.2% ABV ), it was in the drinkable category. 

A little on the harsh side perhaps, but given that it has only been bottled less than a week I'm willing to give it a chance to improve.

Should be a good winter warmed either way.


----------



## voota (1/6/08)

Well my half of the coffee stout contribution was tasted the other day, it's got so much coffee flavour in it. Maybe too much... so there's another one in the winter sipper category.


----------



## Quintrex (1/6/08)

voota said:


> Well my half of the coffee stout contribution was tasted the other day, it's got so much coffee flavour in it. Maybe too much... so there's another one in the winter sipper category.



Looking forward to trying your version! We'll have to make some labels  

How did you extract the coffee? I made up espressos

Q


----------



## superhero (2/6/08)

Hello Everyone,

It No. 21 superhero and the news is good. The milk stout is bottled and carbonating. Even if it doesn't carbonate
enough that's ok. Stouts are supposed to have low carbonation! It also smells great and weighs in at 8.2% alc/vol

I almost had enough PET bottles but I'm 2 short so I used 750mL glass longnecks. 

From what I understand the case swap now requires 22 bottles. Is this right?
Because that's how many is in the box destined for the case swap.

This is my 1st case swap. Should I bring meat pies? Or maybe apple pies, or cherry pies ....

Cheers

M


----------



## Cummins (2/6/08)

mmm pies :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fents (3/6/08)

Right not long to go now.

Need to finalise some stuff...

What time does everyone want to kick the day off? Midday? 1pm? 2pm? 10am?

Again i will throw some meat on the BBQ... If people want to bring nibbles (Pies, Sausage Rolls, Chips etc) they are more than welcome.

Can i get some show of whose attending the Swap?

Will be enough room for three keg's, plus i'll make sure there is plenty of ice and buckets to fit everyones drinks into (please try and bring different beer to your case swap).

Anyone think of anything we are missing?


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/08)

*CM2 crying*
went to bottle mine last night and the crappy stool I had the fermentor on broke. beautiful black ambrosia everwhere. almost to much to bear.

*CM2 HTFU*
well I can put down a variation of my planned brew this weekend. It wont have as long as I'd like to lager it for but hey. It should be ready and bottled in time for the swap, it just wont be carbed.

Im coming Fents. 
Re drop off. I would need an indication as to how many people want to drop their cases off. As Im selling my house and am putting most of my gear away in storage to "de-clutter". So if a 3 or so want to drop off I can handle that but if there were 7 I think the missus would shoot me.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (3/6/08)

Midday sounds good.

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold
4. Rook - Amber Ale
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter


----------



## Wardhog (3/6/08)

Count me in, Fents.

I'll bring a few bottles of best bitter along with me too. Can't really think of any food to bring along, so if you'd like some $ help with the BBQ meat, I'll contribute.

What about chairs?


----------



## therook (3/6/08)

bad luck CM, doesn't that shit you to tears.

I'm in Fents, i'll be there just to give you the shits....  

Go Cats

Rook


----------



## Leigh (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - *Attending swap*
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold- *Attending swap*
4. Rook - Amber Ale - *Attending swap*
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - black bavarian/Schwarzbier - *Attending swap*
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- *Not Attending swap  
*25. Hutch - London Best Bitter 

CM, If I could drop off to your place, that would be great (I'll leave a couple of extra bottles if you like  )


----------



## hairofthedog (3/6/08)

:icon_cheers: yer fendy i recon u should kick off @ 10.00 il bring a couple of kgs of porterhouse & some homemade snags for the barby il also bring a couple of 5 lt stubbies of german pilsner now counting down the days mate :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter 

*Drop Off Points*
Eastern Suburbs (Nunawading) - Citymorgue2 place.


----------



## hairofthedog (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter


----------



## tim_mortensen (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - second effort kolsch or a Boh Pills
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter


----------



## Fents (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter


----------



## Fents (3/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> What about chairs?



Everyones welcome to kick in for the BBQ but if not its all good thats what good hosts do. (we'll just get hoopsy on the job troy)

Midday it is.

If you have a spare chair bring it, if not i reckon i've got 12+ at home.

Rook - gonna be some good wholesome Gee V Ess pissed as kicks of the footy in the school next door  

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Fents (3/6/08)

Oh and everyone remember who started the first post in this thread. Have a very special job for that bloke :lol:


----------



## nick_lavender (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter

I'll either bring some food along, clap, or throw money at people, depending on my mood and amount of beer consumed. 

BTW do we all just guess the address or is it going to be PMed to us at some stage (can you tell I haven't actually attended one of these things before?)


----------



## Fents (3/6/08)

Secret location you'll find out on the day at about 10.30am by carrier pidgeon. huhuhu

Nah, will PM the address when that list gets a bit fuller so i know whos coming.

Just told the missus she needs to go shopping all day, no sweat she says bless her.


----------



## andreic (3/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter

Happy to bring some food along - chips n dips perhaps?

Now... just have to work out if I can get there and back without having to drive...


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

dips is good.

if anyones wants to PT it, im on the Hurstbridge Line, get off at Watsonia and its a 1 miute walk (can PM directions). Maybe 2mins depending on how many travelers you consumed.


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/08)

Fents said:


> Oh and everyone remember who started the first post in this thread. Have a very special job for that bloke :lol:


Hey Peels can I suggest that we do thew sort earlier than we did at Spills'?! that was getting messy by that time and went downhill fast.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (4/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hey Peels can I suggest that we do thew sort earlier than we did at Spills'?! that was getting messy by that time and went downhill fast.


Oh yeh. Im the swap master. I was trying to ignore that comment from or gracious host.

Good point CM2. I will begin the sort as soon as all the swap beers have arrived. I hope this will be sooner rather than later. 

I would like to call the cut off time for entries into this swap: Midnight Friday 6th of June. A couple have indicated lack of bottles (me included) and I would really like to test my contribution prior to submitting it.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (4/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hey Peels can I suggest that we do thew sort earlier than we did at Spills'?! that was getting messy by that time and went downhill fast.



Business before pleasure and all that jazz.

There are *still* pools of mess remaining from that swaparty...  

The real estate agent dude is still dining out on the story.


----------



## Wardhog (4/6/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> The real estate agent dude is still dining out on the story.



Fents was talking about kicking the footy...

I bet there'll be a long-running story about this swaparty and the number of drunken blokes with broken coccyx bones afterwards - probably me included in that :icon_drunk:


----------



## mark_m (4/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 
25. Hutch - London Best Bitter

Should be a great day. Trialled my offering a couple of days ago, carbed up & ready to go.

Will bring a few nibblies & happy to kick in for the BBQ.

Mark.


----------



## Hutch (4/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 

Just helping with numbering - I've jumped up to the #5 spot  (thought it would make it easier to sort if there are no missing numbers?)

Also, I'm expecting a new arrival around the 19th, so I may or may not make it to the swap day.
Fingers (and legs  ) crossed.


----------



## Barramundi (4/6/08)

will be there to drop off the bottles for the swap and hopefully to stick around for a while...

broken coccyx isnt a good plan ive dislocated mine and it hurt , still twinges now and then and we are talkin about 9 years ago


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 

Leigh and Moonee have you labelled your cap's yet with your number? if not we can move you two to positions 12 and 15.?


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/08)

Fents, I havent labeled my bottles yet so Im happy to be moved.


----------



## Cummins (4/6/08)

I think he means so we get a continuous numbering system 1-22. You moving won't help that. Or you don't want unlucky 13?


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/08)

I got what he wanted to do, I just didnt put any thought into what I was saying before I said it. ie that it wouldnt help. oh well.


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> I just didnt put any thought into what I was saying before I said it.



welcome to my world of mary jane!

cheers tho mate its the thought that counts innit.


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/08)

well im looking forward to try some of your special dry _hopped_ beers Fents. it apparently cant do me any harm going on my recent posts.


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> well im looking forward to try some of your special dry _hopped_ beers Fents. it apparently cant do me any harm going on my recent posts.


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> well im looking forward to try some of your special dry _hopped_ beers Fents. it apparently cant do me any harm going on my recent posts.



one bottle left with our name on it bro.


----------



## haysie (4/6/08)

Hi Melbourne/Victorian Brewers,
Alas work, family yada yada must come before the swap <_< . In short I cannot attend!! 
Although I have a great AG beer that is labelled and ready. (#10 oatmeal stout) circumstances change.

Is there any attendees out this neck of the woods (South Eastern) that we can conjure up a delivery and pick up arrangement? If so please let me know, as stated beer is ready too go.

Haysie


pm me pls rather than drag on here


----------



## Leigh (4/6/08)

Mine are all numbered on lids and labels and ready to go.

Haysie, you have a PM...


----------



## Fents (5/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. NRB - dunno yet
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 

Only seven confirmations left now.

Think we'll just leave numbers as they are Peels?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (5/6/08)

Fents said:


> Think we'll just leave numbers as they are Peels?


Fine with me. Means I get to sample my contribution and see if my de-gassing efforts have been successful.


----------



## NRB (5/6/08)

Guys, I've tried in vain to get a brew session in recently but haven't been able to pull it off. Looks like I'm disappointingly out of this one 

Perhaps the real Christmas swap will work out better for me.

Sorry fellas.


----------



## Fents (5/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - No idea yet
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap


----------



## Leigh (5/6/08)

25 bottles of beer in the swap, 25 bottles of beer, you take one out, pass it around :chug:, 24 bottles of beer in the swap.
24 bottles of beer in the swap, 24 bottles of beer, you take one out, pass it around, 23 bottles of beer in the swap.
23 bottles of beer in the swap, 23 bottles of beer, you take one out, pass it around :chug:, 22 bottles of beer in the swap.
22 bottles of beer in the swap, 22 bottles of beer, you take one out, pass it around, 21 bottles of beer in the swap.

21 bottles of beer in the swap, 21 bottles of beer... 


Please stop the music! :unsure:


----------



## Hutch (5/6/08)

Any more people pull out, I might just have enough PET's to fill without needing to buy another box


----------



## Cummins (5/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - Attending swap
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap


----------



## superhero (5/6/08)

Cummins said:


> 1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
> 2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
> 3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
> 4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
> ...



See you there on what will almost certainly be a sunny Saturday June 21 (or Juni 21 as it says
on my German calendar. I picked it up in Bamberg in April this year. I have many beer
stories to tell from my trip if ur interested!)

I'll bring the pies. Hope someone knows how to work the oven 

Cheers

superhero


----------



## hairofthedog (5/6/08)

superhero said:


> See you there on what will almost certainly be a sunny Saturday June 21 (or Juni 21 as it says
> on my German calendar. I picked it up in Bamberg in April this year. I have many beer
> stories to tell from my trip if ur interested!)
> 
> ...



should be right on the barby


----------



## therook (6/6/08)

Are you blokes that havn't posted there recipe's in the recipe's thread going to do so.

link

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

ok so Im not allowed to brew anymore before we sell the house (SWMBO has decreed all my brew gear must get stored away). so instead of getting my mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier your getting one I had made for myself - Honey Porter. I call it Pride of Porter (has POR hops in it for a twist). It should be opk, as I drank almost a full bottle straight out of the fermentor uncarbonated whilst I was bottling. It was quite tasty.

So it all bottled and labelled. bring on the caseswap!


PS I'll make the mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier for the xmas swap. 
Leigh has also dropped off his case. A golden Ale thats 9.5% bugger me! cant wait.


----------



## haysie (9/6/08)

The end result is 21 too bring?
Thanks Chris and Leigh re, drop off offers.
Am sure will be a good day, all the best to you all.
Haysie


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

haysie you might have to drop off at Chris' as leigh has already dropped his off to me. I can sort of vouch for Chris' drop off as he's giving me a lift there. the sort of garentuee is because im sure to be pissed on the day!!! its just a mess and Im sure Fents DOESNT have his responsible service of alc certificate (or if he does he doesnt care!!)


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (9/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> haysie you might have to drop off at Chris' as leigh has already dropped his off to me. I can sort of vouch for Chris' drop off as he's giving me a lift there. the sort of garentuee is because im sure to be pissed on the day!!! its just a mess and Im sure Fents DOESNT have his responsible service of alc certificate (or if he does he doesnt care!!)




Fenton and I sat our RSA test on the same day and he cheated, copying many of his answers from me.

Those of you who came to the last caseswap can draw your own conclusions...


----------



## Fents (9/6/08)

I did have an RSA once upon a time..thanks spills  I'm responsible enough to know im not driving home.

You coming for the piss on spills?


----------



## haysie (9/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> haysie you might have to drop off at Chris' as leigh has already dropped his off to me. I can sort of vouch for Chris' drop off as he's giving me a lift there. the sort of garentuee is because im sure to be pissed on the day!!! its just a mess and Im sure Fents DOESNT have his responsible service of alc certificate (or if he does he doesnt care!!)



the drop off thing is under control, sorry if that wasnt clear. CT is delivering my batch, i just wanted too confirm number required?
Haysie


----------



## Wardhog (10/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im sure Fents DOESNT have his responsible service of alc certificate (or if he does he doesnt care!!)



He'll get round that by making us get our own beers.


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/08)

I make it 21 participants.


----------



## Fents (10/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - Attending swap
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 

Twenty One it is. I'll PM everyone the address as soon as 65bellet and DoppelBrewer confirm wether they are coming or not.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (10/6/08)

Fents said:


> You coming for the piss on spills?



I'd like to, but MrsMostOfIt may have plans that get in my way. Count me in as a very definite maybe.

Peels has generously offered to post me his copy of the Lonely Planet guide to Greensborough and Surrounds.


----------



## voota (10/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold™- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - Attending swap
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout Vootas Attending swap
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap [/quote]

Jeez I hope I'm not too late to put my name down for attendance....


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/6/08)

What day is the swap again? and are non contributing interlopers welcome to come along to say g'day


----------



## Fents (11/6/08)

Swaps on the 21st TB. Your more than welcome to come shoot the breeze with us.

Voot's is big Q not coming?


----------



## Fents (11/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - Attending swap
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock Attending swap
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout Vootas Attending swap
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - Attending swap
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Pride of Porter (Honey Porter) - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock Attending swap
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout Vootas Attending swap
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap


Ive changed my contribution on the list to Honey Porter.


----------



## Fents (11/6/08)

Just PM'd everyone with my address. Those of you who didnt get a PM either arnt attending or already know where my yard is. Anyone who is attending but didnt get the message PM me and i'll sort it.


----------



## voota (11/6/08)

I'm pretty sure Q is going! Q?...


----------



## Quintrex (11/6/08)

voota said:


> I'm pretty sure Q is going! Q?...



Can't miss the chance to come and shoot the um..., breeze with you guys. It's been a while fents  
Getting over the doing the whole renovating thing  
Will do my best to be there. Might drop the case off early and catch the train!

Q


----------



## Fents (11/6/08)

wicked quin. will be good to see ya.


----------



## Leigh (12/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> I make it 21 participants.



So have you tried my contribution? I think I packed 23 bottles in the box I left at your place!


----------



## brettprevans (13/6/08)

Leigh said:


> So have you tried my contribution? I think I packed 23 bottles in the box I left at your place!


Not yet mate, i was planning on trying one this weekend. I was flat out last weekend and I like to sit down, relax and enjoy my caseswap beers.


----------



## superhero (14/6/08)

Hi Case Swappers,

I've just returned from the supermarket with the pies. We have party pies and sausage rolls and even Baravian and Strawberry Cheesecakes!
Hopefully someone brings some desert beers! Looking forward to the swap. I'll try my milk stout this weekend. It's carbonating nicely.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## brettprevans (15/6/08)

unfotunately Im not NOT attending. As said before im in the middle of selling the house, and still have much to do before it hits the market next week. Im still participating in the swap (and dont worry Leigh ill get your case to and from the swap still).

devistated that I cant attend. and 7 whole months until the next one....


----------



## Quintrex (15/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> unfotunately Im not NOT attending.



.... soooo you are attending? or are you not not NOT attending  

good luck with the craziness of house change.

Q


----------



## voota (16/6/08)

Shit, I've just realised that i'm not going to be able to make til 5.30 due to sporting commitments, will you still be kicking then Fents?


----------



## Fents (16/6/08)

Should be Voota. Check your PM's mate, i've sent ya my mobile number, just bell me and we'll see how many are still partying.


----------



## Fents (16/6/08)

anyone got a fair supply of spare firewood they want to burn?


----------



## voota (16/6/08)

Cheers fents, 
I'll (hopefully see you soon).... Moonie, Cummins and Qunintrex should be able to represent the innner northwestern suburbs drinking/brewing contingent for the best part of the afternoon ay


----------



## Leigh (17/6/08)

Not good missing the swap CM2. 

I have faith in you, so no worries mate!


----------



## Hutch (17/6/08)

Pleased to announce that a baby girl was born on Monday this week, a hefty 4.3kg (if that were grain, we'd be talking at least 1.045 into the fermenter  )
All is well, and expect to be home by friday.
I got a tentative pass-out for Saturday, though still have a 2yo to deal with, and another bub's birthday to attend, so might not be a long stay on my part  

FWIW, my case-swap was bottled (out of keg) on Sunday, while SWMBO was passing the time in early labour on the couch. Talk about good timing, and very glad she didn't bite my head off. (Also made sure I set the fridge for Diacetyl rest of a Czech Pils before loading up the car. How's that for priorities!!!)
So, look forward to catching you all briefly on Saturday!
(I'll be the unshaven wreck, with bleary eyes and a chuck-rag on the shoulder  )


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/08)

Congrats Hutch. Baby beers for you on Sat. welcome to the 2 under 2 club. all the best!


----------



## Fents (17/6/08)

Bigguups Hutch and family, new born beers on sat def in order!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/6/08)

Congrats Hutch. Look forward to catching up and toasting the new addition.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/08)

fellas. less than 1 week till swap and hardly any recipes have been posted. get on with it! its no fun sitting there 'wtf was that flavour that I can qiute pick' then going to the recipe thread and the beers not listed. 

Congrats again Hutch. I broke my no drinking mid week rule and had a drink for you (it was a single malt scotch though)


----------



## therook (18/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> fellas. less than 1 week till swap and hardly any recipes have been posted. get on with it! its no fun sitting there 'wtf was that flavour that I can qiute pick' then going to the recipe thread and the beers not listed.
> 
> Congrats again Hutch. I broke my no drinking mid week rule and had a drink for you (it was a single malt scotch though)



+1 CM, maybe this should be a pre requisite for the next case swap.

Rook


----------



## Leigh (18/6/08)

Sorry guys, haven't had the time to put it up yet. I will post the recipe upon my arrival back in Melbourne Saturday week :mellow:


----------



## brettprevans (18/6/08)

just as well Leigh. Im keen to make yours.


----------



## Fents (18/6/08)

I dont really care for recipes unless i want to make someones beer in which case i'll ask them for the recipe.

Mines made of water, malt, hops and love (just for rook) suprise suprise.


----------



## Wardhog (18/6/08)

Fents said:


> love (just for rook)



Why does he get some and the rest of us miss out? That's it, I'll make sure the bottle of my case swap brew with the mysterious 'X' marking on it finds its way into your case.  

Sheesh I will be glad to have had the swap and not have to look at all this beer that I wanted to drink for months but couldn't.

Edit : ONLY 3 MORE SLEEPS


----------



## Barramundi (18/6/08)

sorry gents , will do my best to get the recipe posted b4 saturdays swaptacular


----------



## Fents (18/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> Why does he get some and the rest of us miss out? That's it, I'll make sure the bottle of my case swap brew with the mysterious 'X' marking on it finds its way into your case.
> 
> Sheesh I will be glad to have had the swap and not have to look at all this beer that I wanted to drink for months but couldn't.
> 
> Edit : ONLY 3 MORE SLEEPS



hahahahahaha classic.

heres a Quote from Peel's missus i got in an e-mail (sure he wont mind me posting it) :

"Your like a bloody kid - Saturdays not christmas you know"

hahahahaha looks like hes looking forward to it just as much as the rest of us! B) 

Going to get firewood tommorow so i can keep the drinkers happy and warm. Open bonfire plus one of those gas patio heater thingo's should do the trick.

Oh and theres about 5KG of eye fillet steak to get through. Hope everyone loves eye fillet sanga's!


----------



## Fents (18/6/08)

BOM's weather

Saturday Few showers. Min 8 Max 15

DOH!

dont worry we have cover if needed.


----------



## therook (18/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> Why does he get some and the rest of us miss out? That's it, I'll make sure the bottle of my case swap brew with the mysterious 'X' marking on it finds its way into your case.
> 
> Sheesh I will be glad to have had the swap and not have to look at all this beer that I wanted to drink for months but couldn't.
> 
> Edit : ONLY 3 MORE SLEEPS




Wardy,

Thats because people always feel sorry for the skinny kid  

Rook


----------



## Wardhog (18/6/08)

1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - Maybe attending swap
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout Attending swap
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner Attending swap
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Attending swap
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale Attending swap
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not Attending swap 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - Attending swap
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Mongrel black bavarian/Schwarzbier - Attending swap
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - Attending swap
19. Alvin Ng - Saaz B/Glacier APA - Not Attending swap 
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - Attending swap
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - Attending swap
24. Leigh - Golden Ale- Not Attending swap 

I have Alvin Ng's bottles, but he can't make it Saturday.


----------



## Wardhog (19/6/08)

Sorry, Alvin's was a Cascade/Glacier APA, not Saaz B/Glacier.


----------



## therook (19/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> 1. Peels - Kinda Porta - Attending swap
> 2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager Attending swap
> 3. Wardhog - Harold- Attending swap
> 4. Rook - Amber Ale - Attending swap *Not ready to drink until end of July*
> ...


----------



## mark_m (19/6/08)

Two sleeps to go!

I'll be working Saturday a.m. so won't be arriving till about 1.30
- Fents, do you want my contribution dropped up tomorrow night so sorting can be done early?

Also, can bring some firewood + washing machine drum on a stand for the firepit if needed.

Again can drop off tomorrow night.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Fents (19/6/08)

Yep i reckon drop it in tomorrow night mate so we can get sorting asap.

Doh on the forewood! just went and brought $50 worth of redgum from a bloke on Plenty Rd. Bring a bit more though, you know what its like with men, beers and fires. Already have my Washing machine drum so can you leave that at home.

I'll PM you my mob's number so you can bell me before you swing by.


----------



## therook (19/6/08)

Fents said:


> Yep i reckon drop it in tomorrow night mate so we can get sorting asap.
> 
> Doh on the forewood! just went and brought $50 worth of redgum from a bloke on Plenty Rd. Bring a bit more though, you know what its like with men, beers and fires. Already have my Washing machine drum so can you leave that at home.
> 
> I'll PM you my mob's number so you can bell me before you swing by.




Bloody hell Fents, i had a big Red Gun tree fall across my back fence a couple of weeks ago and i would say there is still a good ton of wood left that i havn't burnt yet. Since i got rid of the ute i don't have a tow ball on the other cars.

Rook


----------



## Fents (19/6/08)

therook said:


> Bloody hell Fents, i had a big Red Gun tree fall across my back fence a couple of weeks ago and i would say there is still a good ton of wood left that i havn't burnt yet. Since i got rid of the ute i don't have a tow ball on the other cars.
> 
> Rook



Rooky Rook Rook...did u miss this bit mate?



Fents said:


> anyone got a fair supply of spare firewood they want to burn?



:lol: all good made its all done now and we will be all toasty warm. (pending rain)


----------



## nick_lavender (19/6/08)

Hey,

I'm sure someone has already asked, but I just wanted to confirm that we are each bringing along 21 beers for the swap?

Looking forward to it!  

Cheers.


----------



## Fents (19/6/08)

here we go again.....i'll let peels answer this one but we gotta clear it up asap.

Last year there was 25 participants if i remember correctly so i briought 25 bottles along only to be laughed at and told i really only needed to bring 24 bottles and leave my sample at home.

Seeings as Peels is master swapper on this one i'll let him decide....

Peels'y?


----------



## therook (19/6/08)

21 bottles and that makes it easier to do.....ONE per person.


----------



## Cummins (19/6/08)

Yes, 21, makes it a lot easier. 

I believe I will be bringing a keg if thats cool fents?


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/08)

I didnt laugh at you fents. I did the same thing. 

everyone bring 21 bottles. makes sorting easy.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (19/6/08)

I laughed at you Fents but not about the bottles.

21 swappers, 21 bottles, final.


----------



## Fents (19/6/08)

Cummins said:


> I believe I will be bringing a keg if thats cool fents?



of course it is.


----------



## Barramundi (19/6/08)

i have a 9 litre keg ready to play , do i need to bring taps , gas, guns or anything like that or do you have that covered , im workin friday night 4am finish , should be there around the start time .. if not wont be too far away ... 
anything else required fents ??


----------



## Fents (20/6/08)

I think we'll put mine and cummins kegs on my two taps at the bar.

Barra - if you have a pluto gun or a picnic tap (peels borrowed mine, he'll bring it if he remembers) and a soda stream bottle, bring it and we'll wack your keg in an ice bin and make it a portable i think. sound ok?

damn i hope the rain holds off.


----------



## mark_m (20/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> i have a 9 litre keg ready to play , do i need to bring taps , gas, guns or anything like that or do you have that covered , im workin friday night 4am finish , should be there around the start time .. if not wont be too far away ...
> anything else required fents ??




I'll be using PET bottles with carb caps on the day, but can drop a couple of spare (bronco) party taps & soda stream CO2 around to fents tonight.
Will be a bit late arriving tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## tim_mortensen (20/6/08)

Fents said:


> I think we'll put mine and cummins kegs on my two taps at the bar.
> 
> Barra - if you have a pluto gun or a picnic tap (peels borrowed mine, he'll bring it if he remembers) and a soda stream bottle, bring it and we'll wack your keg in an ice bin and make it a portable i think. sound ok?
> 
> damn i hope the rain holds off.



Fents, I'm planning on bringing a keg (Munich Helles), got a pluto gun on it. Just need serving gas. Is there room in the fridge for it?

cheers,
Tim


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/6/08)

There are gonna be a lot of new faces at this swap. Perhaps some stickers and a texta so that we can do the repulsive name tag thing.

Your name and your AHB nick - that way we will know who to chuck stubbies at and who to hug.... nah, hugs all round.

This will also save me at least the embarrassment of forgetting the names of people who I actually _have_ met before.

Sorry to be so damn "mum" about it, but I'm terrible with names.

TB


----------



## Fents (20/6/08)

mortz said:


> Fents, I'm planning on bringing a keg (Munich Helles), got a pluto gun on it. Just need serving gas. Is there room in the fridge for it?
> 
> cheers,
> Tim



*think i can fit three 19L kegs in the fridge.

If not we'll just make another ice bath for it and we have soda stream bottles setup so its allllll good. cant fricken wait to taste that one tho, my first munich helles! BOH!

Bring this shit on - this time tomoz we should all be feeling a bit more relaxed (apart from poor mr sorter man )


----------



## Fents (20/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> There are gonna be a lot of new faces at this swap. Perhaps some stickers and a texta so that we can do the repulsive name tag thing.
> 
> Your name and your AHB nick - that way we will know who to chuck stubbies at and who to hug.... nah, hugs all round.
> 
> ...



its ok Mr mum you'll be fine. thanks to haze's i dont remember names either so we'll just have to man up (or mum up) and re introduce ourselves anyways. Like anyones gonna remember names anyway by 3pm.


----------



## andreic (20/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> There are gonna be a lot of new faces at this swap. Perhaps some stickers and a texta so that we can do the repulsive name tag thing.
> 
> Your name and your AHB nick - that way we will know who to chuck stubbies at and who to hug.... nah, hugs all round.
> 
> ...



I'll bring a permanent marker... bring your forehead and we'll make up some new nicknames...


----------



## Fents (20/6/08)

no textas till their passed out.


----------



## therook (20/6/08)

Fents said:


> no textas till their passed out.




and thats just before we install Fents new aircon in his wall for him.

I'll bring the chainsaw and the sledge hammer  

Thirsty Rook


----------



## Fents (20/6/08)

dont tempt me mate, i have a massive tree i need to get rid off in the school next door so it dosnt keep dropping shit in my gutters..'

hmmm, a chainsaw, 15 pissed blokes and one big tree...


----------



## brettprevans (20/6/08)

sounds about right. it took 3 sober blokes and a chainsaw at my place (and we still nearly squashed someone). 15 blokes having turns with the chainsaw. sounds like fun (and a lot of fire wood for you fents)


----------



## Barramundi (20/6/08)

Fents said:


> I think we'll put mine and cummins kegs on my two taps at the bar.
> 
> Barra - if you have a pluto gun or a picnic tap (peels borrowed mine, he'll bring it if he remembers) and a soda stream bottle, bring it and we'll wack your keg in an ice bin and make it a portable i think. sound ok?
> 
> damn i hope the rain holds off.




no probs mate will bring whats required to make it operational as a portable unit minus the ice bin ...

fents how big is your back yard i might be looking for somewhere to roll out my swag after all this festivity ....


----------



## AUHEAMIC (20/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> fents how big is your back yard


 :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (20/6/08)

god im F'KN gutted about not coming tomorrow. absolutely gutted. 

half of me hopes it rains and you all get washed out...then im not missing out on anything! nah have a blast fellas! Im definately coming to xmas caseswap come hell or high water.

Fents...if you go through your special dry hopped beer, Ill have to drop by at some stage to make a shared batch with you.


----------



## Wardhog (21/6/08)

Peels said:


> :lol:



What are you on about Peels? Jump the fence and it's enormous!


----------



## Fents (21/6/08)

Just poured my first pot! you guys are gonna have some catching up to do.


----------



## Barramundi (21/6/08)

feelin a little bit under hydrated were ya fents.....

beer loaded into car , keg, gas and lines in im ready to roll , ive even slept , what more can i ask for ...


----------



## Wardhog (21/6/08)

A quick nap and everything's rosy again. Cheers Peels and Annette for the lift (both ways), and cheers Fents for a great day. Apologies to Barramundi for flicking hot marinade at him, but other than that I don't think I disgraced myself.
Nice to put some faces to names, good to meet you all.

Fents, you've sold me on that special dry-hopped beer - it was delicious.


----------



## Hutch (21/6/08)

Cheers Fents - awesome day, and a great host. 
Ripped off that I had to leave so early, and missed out on the special dry-hopped beer (thought I could smell something...)
Anyway, thought I'd post a few photos before I forget - Quite early in the day, so nothing to embarrass anyone.

Great meeting you all, and looking forward to getting through this case!

Hutch.


----------



## Fents (22/6/08)

1.08am. me and ned (barramundi) are stl smashing it. troys passed out by the fire with texta on his forehead (has been viduched) , micks on the hong kongs and theres alot of dribble being spoke. biggups everyone who attended, absolutley rinsed it, props to all. more stories tommorow


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/08)

sounds like a good day. whos the numpty who stuffed up the swap? (ie didnt bring/dop off their case)??????

Chris dropped mine off last night while Lee? was sleeping it off in the car. gonna crack the first one tonight.

Drinking schedule
1. Peels - Kinda Porta - 
2. Fents - Some sort of US Lager 
3. Wardhog - Harold- Att
4. Rook - Amber Ale - At
5. Hutch - London (not the) Best Bitter - 
6. Andreic - Irish Dry Stout 
7. Hairofthedog - Saaz Pilsner 
8. Chris Taylor - Weizenbock Att
9. Barramundi - One grain One Hop Ale 
10. Haysie- Oatmeal Stout Not 
11. Cummins - English Pale Ale - 
12. 
13- Citymorgue2 - Pride of Porter (Honey Porter) - DRINK ANYTIME (best wait a week though)
14. 65bellett- Best Brown Ale
15. 
16. DoppelBrewer - Doppelbock 
17. 
18. Mark_M - Amarillo / Motueka APA - 
19. Alvin Ng - No idea yet
20. mortz - Munich Dunkel - 
21. superhero - Milk stout
22. Quintrex/Voota - Coffee Stout Vootas 
23. Moonee - Oak Butt Brown Ale - At
24. Leigh - Golden Ale-


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (22/6/08)

Is it just me or does Chris have a touch of the John Howards in that last photo?


----------



## Fents (22/6/08)

ouch! bit worse for wear today.

troy (hairofthedog) was clearly in the best form again. good works boys.

great group of guys, fantastic beers all day, nice food (thanks wardy for chef'ing) and weather held off too. perfect.

thanks to thirsty's genourous gifts for everyone too.


----------



## Barramundi (22/6/08)

woah , well have just mad it home from the case swap , fents i think the new regulations and guidelines puts you me and laurie clearly in the binge drinker category ... post 3am finish wasnt a bad effort i thought ... 

on a slightly more serious not , Fents thanks for am absolutely great day, your hosting skills are number 1 , the weather that managed to give us shower free day till well into the night was fantastic , awesome bunch of blokes , great food , thanks to the BBQ attendants throughout the day , thirsty thanks for the gifts you brought along , very appropriate indeed , lastly thanks to Mrs Fents , any wife who opens her house to 20 odd beer drinking lunatics has gotta get points straight up , let alone for the morning cappacino i was handed when i crawled out of fents bar room after a little powernap this morning that hit the spot just right... thanks racheal top stuff ...

thank god i didnt get viduched !!!!

p.s fents , wheres the pics of the keg hugger??


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/6/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Is it just me or does Chris have a touch of the John Howards in that last photo?




Well I purposely left the green and gold tracksuit at home so I would not be compared to John Howard ... maybe its time to get the eyebrows trimmed again.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/6/08)

Well had a fantastic day/night at the case swap, and will be definitely attending future events.

Big thanks to Fents for being such a great host ( and his missus for letting him host it ).

Really good to finally meet a lot of the faces behind the posts.

The biggest surprise for me where all the really great young brewers involved in the case swap.

Thanks for the "gifts" Thirsty. Was good to get a bit of an insight from some one in the industry too.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (22/6/08)

Hey Fents, top job fella. The jackets mine. Going to rest now.


----------



## Quintrex (22/6/08)

Awesome Swaparty!

Tasted so many consistently great beers over the course of the day! Really impressed.
Great to see a heap of new faces there too.
Thanks Fents for a great day!

Cheers
Q


----------



## hairofthedog (22/6/08)

:beerbang: Cheers fentsy top event never had so many ripper beers i one session possiblly 1 to many as im still very much in the recovery stage :chug:


----------



## andreic (22/6/08)

Thanks Fents for the great hospitality

It was great to meet fellow brewers and enjoy many fantastic beers. Thanks everyone for a most enjoyable day :icon_cheers: 

now... which case swap beers go in the fridge first...

cheers, Andrei


----------



## superhero (22/6/08)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed my 1st case swap. I had a fantastic
day. It was good to meet all the guys who up until then had been nicknames
in AHB land. The beer was fine and not in short supply.

Special thanks go to Fents for being such a fantastic host, Ward for being
such a top BBQ chef and Gav for kindly offering me and my case a lift home.

Today I had one of my rare BFD (beer free days). I might have had half a 
beer too many yesterday  

Hope everyone enjoyed the day as much as I did.

Looking forward to the next case swap.

Cheers

Superhero


----------



## therook (23/6/08)

Well what more can i say.

Fents, your as mad as a cut snake but your certainly put one hell of a great day on, i certainly left with wobbly legs and flashing red lights going off  

Wardy, thanks for warning me about what you done to the meat before you cooked it, theres no way i was going to eat it.

Fent's , somehow i ended up with 2 of your glasses, one in my esky and the other was on the back floor of the car ( must have been were the missus sat me on the way home ), i'll get them back to you.

Hutch, thanks for the yeast you bought along, i'll have to give your first case swap recipe a go.

Mrs Fents, I dont think i met you but thanks for the use of your lovely house. 

Thanks to eveyone for an enjoyable day.

How many sleeps until the xmas case swap  

Rook


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/6/08)

I was a bit slack and only put in a medium short appearance a the swap. But I certainly had a good time.

Big thanks to Fents (and Mrs Fents) for hosting. And as always, good to put some faces to the names (names which I will almost certainly forget.. sigh)

But the biggest props I want to give out are to the brewers and the beers. The standard of beer is just awesome.

I went to the SpecTapular at the Local Taphouse in St Kilda yesterday, 41 beers from craft and not so craft brewers around Australia. Of those 41 beers I hadn't tried 23, which is just about the number of beers/brewers that participated in the vic x-mas in july swap. So the upshot is that on 2 consecutive days, I went to two quite comparably sized beer tasting events. One pro and one am. Sorry to the pros out there, but the ams won this round by TKO. There were enough truly good beers at SpecTapular so that you couldn't say pro was on its face drooling on the canvas - but the ref certainly had to step in to stop the carnage before anyone got seriously hurt.

Of 21 beers I tasted at SpecTapular there were two maybe three "wow thats good" beers, another 3 or 4 "nice" beers and the rest were average at best; with a couple of just poor examples and one that got tipped in a pot plant because I couldn't finish even a 60ml sample of the swill. 3 Ravens can't make a bad beer and their Uber Special Bitter was the best of the day.

But all that took 3 hours and cost me 25 bucks - and within 30mins of walking into Fents' place I had tried more truly good beer than I got all day at SpecTaplular (there _were_ far more nice looking girls in StKilda though..)

Rejoice all ye homebrewers, your stuff is at or better standard than the majority of the beer you can pay for - and in some cases on a level with the best of it.

Thanks again Fents

Thirsty

PS - got to qualify myself. There were a lot of commercial beers at SpecTapular that I know are great, but I had tried before. I was concentrating on interstate stuff I hadn't tried before or usually cant get. So my survey sample was admittedly a little skewed.


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/08)

therook said:


> Wardy, thanks for warning me about what you done to the meat before you cooked it, theres no way i was going to eat it.



You Geelong supporters are all the bloody same - stirrers every single one of you.

Everyone else need not worry, 10cc is only enough for 1 steak, and that was Rook's.


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> You Geelong supporters are all the bloody same - stirrers every single one of you.
> 
> Everyone else need not worry, 10cc is only enough for 1 steak, and that was Rook's.




what exactly is it we arent worrying about ward??


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> what exactly is it we arent worrying about ward??



"Special" marinade.


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

somehow i didnt think it would be that easy getting the full story on the exact substance ... if i did get any it does not appeared to have harmed me anyway ...


----------



## Fents (23/6/08)

Some pics :

The Swap






Rook, Andrie (i think) and Q





The boys





Q and I





More Crew


----------



## Fents (23/6/08)

Munchie Time





Laurie and Co





Dom and Ned (Barra)





Barra, Troy hairofthedog, Mick and Laurie





Half the setup





and this ones how it ended up


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> somehow i didnt think it would be that easy getting the full story on the exact substance ... if i did get any it does not appeared to have harmed me anyway ...



There wasn't any, Rook was stirring.

However, there was a pils/Cascade sauteed onion dish which no one's said anything about. Did anyone taste the Cascade goodness in the onions?


----------



## Fents (23/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> However, there was a pils/Cascade sauteed onion dish which no one's said anything about. Did anyone taste the Cascade goodness in the onions?



hahahahahahaha! when we woke up sun morning, rachel opens up the oven and sitting there in all their black burnt glory were a full plate of cascade onions i had put in the oven to keep warm but promptly forgot about them. my bad.


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

Fents said:


> and this ones how it ended up





isnt that picture of HairOfTheDog(TROY) just something special....
give us all something to aspire to doesnt it ...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/6/08)

Just a quick question - can anyone say whether or not there might have been any binge drinking at this event? :blink:


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

i think the new guidelines may say there was spills , disgraceful arent we...


----------



## Wardhog (23/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> isnt that picture of HairOfTheDog(TROY) just something special....
> give us all something to aspire to doesnt it ...



The wet patch takes the eye away from THE FULL GLASS OF BEER ARTISTICALLY BALANCED ON HIS HEAD. This guy must sleep like the dead.


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

Wardhog said:


> The wet patch takes the eye away from THE FULL GLASS OF BEER ARTISTICALLY BALANCED ON HIS HEAD. This guy must sleep like the dead.




that glass was there for more than a few seconds too i can assure you ... fents had to get the pic just right....


----------



## hairofthedog (23/6/08)

it was a very comfy chair & i been practicing the beer on the head trick for a long time & i did reach for me beer as soon as i woke up which goes to prove i was in complete control of the situation BRING on the next swap boys im ready :lol:


----------



## Cummins (23/6/08)

Cheers fents for the hospitality and everyone else for the great beers and great company.

And thanks to voota for driving a bunch of drunken idiots home. That was the worst car ride ever... 4 people crammed in the back of a small car for so long with a stomach full of beer and no windows, dangerous. While the guy that was found munting all over himself on the nature strip got to recline in comfort in the front.

It was hard getting up for the spectapular but it was well worth it. I agree with you Thirsty that the caseswap was probably ahead on a broad range of good beers. There was too many average ones at the spectapular that were quite disappointing. But it did inspire us to come home and do some late night brewing. Got it in the fermenter at 5am this morning! A galaxy IIPA...


----------



## Fents (23/6/08)

Cummins said:


> While the guy that was found munting all over himself on the nature strip got to recline in comfort in the front.



hahaha i'd forgotten about that! had me in stiches when you were leaving. glad you all made it home safely.


----------



## nick_lavender (24/6/08)

Thanks for a great day Fents, really enjoyed the company, beer, food and music! Looking forward to cracking a couple of the swap beers open, if the beers on the day were anthing to go by they'l be great!

Beer spectapular was a good day, I'd recommend going along next time, although only a handful of the beers were really good. However, after you've finished your 20 or so taste testers don't go straight for the 'Son of a Beast IIPA' pints like I did, or you will be paying for it for the next few days!

Also thanks for the hops thirsty, looking forward to brewing a pale ale or IPA with them over the next week or two!

Cheers


----------



## superhero (29/6/08)

Hey Fents,

Hope you (and maybe Mrs Fents) enjoyed the pies and cheesecake  

At least there was no shortage of beer  

Thanks again for such a fantastic day.


Cheers

Superhero


----------

